# Hammersmith Hospital Part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just checking if I need to set up notifications in this "new home".....! Which I think I do....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning All - I'll be the first to post on our new thread  Gosh where to start.

Sorry been AWOL as stressed and busy at work. I'm starting to wonder if we should be starting to cycle within the next few weeks as /dh is worse and living on about 3-4 hours sleep a night and away so much. I keep thinking it cant be good for his   but cant say anything as then he will think I'm more concerned about my obsessions of getting pregnant than him. Still stuffing him & myself full of multi vits and hoping for the best. Trying to listen to my hypno therapy cd most days and off to see Daniel tomorrow for acupuncture. I also watched the programme on ARGC but didn't honestly have any strong feeling either way. I am catching up today with one of my many neighbours who have had new babies in the last few weeks to see the baby and she is an embryologist there so will probably discus it with her.

*Hi and welcome to wannnabemummy07*- glad to have you on board. When are you cycling and is it your first?

*Also welcome to Lobs*- hope the DR is going well. I found it easier to inject round my tummy but have a good layer of fat so less painfull   except if I did one where /i had dome one the daybefore that was ouch. I am also a wuss and use emla cream as recommended by Almay and it made all the difference. The wheatgrass is awful isn't it?

*Futuremummy-* Hi and hope the acupuncture is going well. I'm still waiting for af probaby next week. Sorry you are having dramas with your drugs what a pain and additional stress you don't need. Last time was my private cycle and I got mine delivered packed in ice for the company HH recommends and they came the next day. This time I am picking them up for HH pharmacy so will go and get them next week. Do you know if I can just arrive and get them or do I need to take the prescription in a few days before? Anyway hope you have sorted the issue    

*EBW1969*- glad the meeting with Mr T went fairly well. I too know it can be deflating when you find you have to to further test etc before treatment as we would all like a magic solution but know that they are probably the best way forward instead of jumping right back into a treatment. I find Mr T has a very clear cut approach and although he is excellent at giving a clinical opinion he never encourages unrealistic expectations. Sorry your feeling flat aftere but hope the hsg is less painful (I was not prepared for it either or the whole bank of people watching in the theatre) and shows up anything that needs to be sorted. Let us know when you get a date and sending you some positive vibes    

*Melia*- hi and hope your review appointmet helped yesterday and gave you something answers. Let us know how you got on and hope your well!!!   

*Midlandslass-* hope your ec goes really well today. Thinking of you and sending lots of       Please let us know how you've got on.

*Rooth*- hope the DR is going well and sorry to hear about the side effects. I last cycles in september and had the most awful hot flushes which were even worse as it was stinking hot and my office has no air conditioning. sending you some    that all is going well!

*Carriep*- Hi hun. Hope your dr is going well and sending you positive vibes for scan on the 23rd. My af is due around then and as I'm short protocol will start stimms the next day so perhaps we will be proper cycle buddies. Your right the Chinese meds are awful and I'm also recording lots of CSI and have ordered series 3 of 24 to watch for distraction. Let s know how your doing.

*Hi also to vicky, scooter, almay and betty.* Hope your all doing well and sorry if I've missed anyone!!!!

Hope everyone has a fab rest of the weeks and looking forward to hearing lots of positive news!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Not managed to be first on this with the Hall of Fame but at least this is on page one. As usual let me know any updates. If any one fancies taking this over let me know!!

Our Hall of Fame! 17 January 2007
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE     

Midlands lass (Jen) - EC 17 Jan
Carrie P - Day 2 - 21 Dec 06
Rooth - Day 2 long protocol - ? suppressed scan 25 Jan
Future Mummy - short protocol
Lobs - Day 21 long protocol - downregging on 16 Jan
Wannabemom07

LADIES IN 2WW  

Anyone?

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

Julie-Anne - cycling Jan
Katie (Alma May) - hysteroscopy and another fresh cycle in Warsaw in Jan
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
RR - cycling Feb
Sarah TM - could start Feb 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton
EBW1969 (Jo) - planning cycle March/April 2007- need HSG first
Odette - next cycle May/June 07

BIG EVENTS 

FOLLOW UPS 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan
Nadia (Rosa D)
Sarah (dsmlink) 
Odette 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Pooks -review with Mr T 12 September - further scan in November
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba - review 22 November

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

MUMMIES TO BE  

KellyWhitt - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD?
Clairol - EDD 15 Feb 07 
Scooter - EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) - EDD 6 April 2007
Ants2 - natural  - EDD ?
Helen (Mrs GG) - EDD June 07

HH MUMMIES 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 

WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis 
Poochie (Vicki) 
Beetle 
Nina 
EarthAngel - back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sibbers - starts December

HH GET TOGETHER 
Date: Need a new date! January?

Welcome to Lobs and Wannabemom! Hope all the cyclers are staying sane in the haze of drugs.

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls, This is my first ivf and I would love to chat with others who understand what's going on inside my head and who can share their experiences with me as we are all under the same hospital and Myself and my DP have not told anyone except my Mum what we are going through so it will be especially nice to have others to confide in. x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there wannabemum

I am new to this board and HH but not that new to IVF.

The ladies here seem great and supportive and there is also a wealth of info on here.

What stage are you at in the process?  Its all a bit daunting isnt it.  I wish I had a place like this when I was starting on my ivf journey.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there again.

A lot of you are mentioning acupuncture and I talked about it briefly with mr T about it yesterday.

Can someone give me some more information. Where do you go? How much is it? How many treatments?  I am concerned about taking more time off work etc than I already have to with the treatment itself....also the costs are mounting up.....especiallly if I do need this operation before hand.....


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi EBW1969, I am on the short protocol & start injecting at the end of the month.  You said you wish you'd have found this site when you first started ivf, how many have you had? What is your history and where are you at the moment. x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Julie-Anne, thanks for the welcome.  I am to start injecting at the end of this month, this has got to be the first month in years that I am eager for AF as I know that this is the start of our long awaited IVF.  I am on the short protocol. x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Wannabemummy - I am doing a short protocol too and know exactly what you mean regarding wanting af to turn up.  Have you been trying long and done other treatments previously like clomid or iui? I'm sure it must be differcult if only your mother knows. We have told most people as it seems the best for support but as my 1st cycle was abandoned due to over response I still know very little as never has ec or et. Hope your af arrives soon. What stimm drugs are you on?

EBW1969- What did Mr say regarding acupuncture? I used one in fulham last time with no Chinese meds and it cost 60 pounds a time and now I see Daniel Elliot in Harley street ands it is 60 pounds for the initial consultation and 45 for other treatments plus the cost of Chinese meds. See him every fortnight but more when cycling.

I know what you mean regarding the costs mounting up. My last one was private and I only had to see him ever 4 weeks so could justify the cost. This one is my one and only NHS so as I'm not paying I don't mind spending the money on acupuncture. I am also listening to a hypnotherapy cd which is great and considering seeing a hypnothearpist recommended by some girls off FF Who I've met and who have recently got BFP. I think it costs 70-100 pounds.

I'm feeling really low today and a bit bitter and twisted. I need to get past this but I went to two weddings in Dec and both friends have called today to give me their good news and my other friend who also got pregnant on her honey moon last year just had her baby today too. I am happy for them but feeling a bit sorry for myself and found it hard not to cry when they told me the news on the phone but had a big sob after. Now I feel such a cow!!!!!

Sorry for sounding low - must try better!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Julie-Anne

Thanks for your comments.....Would be interested to see how much the acupuncture costs you altogether as I am concerned about the cost and the time  I will need off work.  How many treatments for a short protocol Mr T said that there SEEMS to be up to a 5% improvement rate for people who have been on ivf...but it is a matter of individuals I think. I dont know if we can do another cycle after this financially (esp if I need the surgery...i hope I dont) its a real pain to have to weigh up cost on top of everything else.

I will also be on a short protocol if we can go ahead. Last time I was on menopur (300iu which is a very high dose). Only got 5 eggs but did get pg...even though we lost the baby   

You are more than entitled to have down days you know. It is all so desparately unfair.  I am having a lot of down days since my mc....and even prior to it...its all such a struggle. I am pretty bitter and twisted these days....!!

Big hug to you xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks EBW1969. xxx and I know your have a rotten time too so understand these low days     ^

Last time I spent approx 300 pounds over 5 months as I only had to see him once a month. I went from having a cycle that could be anything form 35-46 days to being 31 days on the dot for the first time in my life. I was seeing him right up until the day before my cycle was abandoned due to over response and feel it helped a lot but cant comment too much more as didn't get to put it to the test. He was more of an acupuncturist/naturpath and did reki too so not just acupuncture but dh swears I became more emotionally balanced and not such a fruit cake.

I have only been to see Daniel twice and tomorrow will be my third time and so far have spend about 120 pounds but he would have preferred I came three months before my IVF I don't know yet what effect his treatment is having. I know what you mean re the cost but still think hh is better value than some of the clinics privately and have pretty good success. If I need to have further ivf then I may go abroad but am not planning ahead.

I have never had menopur as last and this time puregon. I was long protocol last time and started on 150 but dropped to 50 by the end and still over still with 60-70 follies. This time I am starting on 100 and hoping for the best!!!! Also hoping tomorrow will be a less bitter and twisted day ......


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Hammies,

I can't believe we are on thread number 14.  I remember when we started in Aug/Sept 05.  I even tried to start a Hammersmith thread in April 05 but it didn't really get off the ground.  Glad the thread is going strong and there are so many babies and bumps.  I so wish I would finally graduate from TX to a BFP.  Soon....

Betty - Thank you so much for doing the Hall of Fame.  It really helps keep the thread going.  How's little Zac?  Recovered from his op?  BTW, I've read some of your posts on the ARGC Panorama program and agree with everything you've said.  I too resent the fact that some ARGC girls act like we are negligent in our choice of clinic by not going there.  

Vicky - I returned your call the other day.  Did you get my voice mail?  Would love to catch up with you.

Zora - Just thought I'd say Hi even though I know you aren't posting but suspect you might lurk here once in a while.   

Clariol - Been thinking of you.  How is your mum doing?  Keeping you in my thoughts.

Hi to all the other Hammies  

Had a very long day yesterday.  Up at 4am, flight at 7:55, landed at 11:15, at the clinic at 12, had hysterocopy at 12:30, slept till 14:30, consultation with consultant, 15:00 food and a little shopping, 18:00 flight back, 20:45 arrive home. 

Well, they found nothing.  Not one tiny polyp, not one tiny adhesion.  Another test to prove that I'm even more unexplained that I was yesterday.  Waste of time, wast of money.  Having the hysteroscopy was my idea.  I guess I'm just desperate to find a reason why these 'very good' cycles and embryos don't work.

I have my drugs to start my next cycle.  I do my down regging injection on 26 Jan.  Back in the saddle again.

I'm going to be at HH tomorrow to see Jenny for counseling at 11am if anybody is going to be there.  We could have a chat around the water cooler.  

x,
Katie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all!

I managed to get some eggs yesterday and was happy with the people working in HH. I felt really looked after which was a relief as i was nervous!

Back tomorrow for e/t (hopefully!)

Take care

Hello wannabemum and welcome!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck midlands lass.  I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow sending big dividing vibes your way xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

goodluck for et tomorrow midlands lass!!!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Midlands Lass, Hope everything goes welll for et and the little guys are dividing nicely 
Helen


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hope all goes well today for ET midlands Lass - thinking of you!


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Good luck Midlands Lass. Will be thinking of you.

Katie - we will do EVERYTHING to try to find a reason. Dont think of it as a waste of time - if you hadn't have had it done you would always be wondering.... 

Thank you to all of you for making me feel welscome & for the advice.

Look forward to getting to know you all a little better!

Love 
Lobs
xx

PS - sorry mines always a short post - Im at work & I have to keep 'flicking' off screen!!


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish midlands lass good luck for tomorrow   .  Hope all goes well and that you have one or two lovely embies to put back where they belong!

Miela xxx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Midland Lass - Hope ET went well today.  It was very busy at HH this morning.  I just buzzed in (late!) for my counselling and then met with the lady who deals with embryo storage.  Had to pay our anual fee for our frosties at HH.  I left a very dyslexic message for her earlier in the week that was quite comical.  Couldn't remember my phone number!!  She said it made her laugh all day.  

Hope you are all well. 

x,
k


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Midlands Lass I hope ET went well and wishing you a wonderful 2ww.
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Midlands lass - hope it all went well.

EBW - I did acupuncture my last 2 cycles at Zita West. It was £85 per session. I think it was once a week when down regging, then a couple of times around EC/ET and then one more on about day 10 of the 2ww. It is off Harley St.  it was definitely relaxing but what effect it had I dont know as I had one BFN and one BFP.

Katie - I dont think it was a waste of time or money - better to know there was nothing than regret not doing it. Some say it has good effects for the next cycle  anywsay - thats what I am hoping for.  Thanks for the thoughts on the Panorama stuff - I am a bit frustrated posting  over there but wil soldier on in an attempt to have some balance!

Julie -Anne - honeymoon babies are the worst. I found it so difficult to try and be happy on the phone when all I wanted to do was howl. you aren't a cow at all to feel the way you do.

Miela - I'm sending you a pm.

Good weekends all.

Love
Betty


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow...thanks for all your kind wishes. It is so nice to feel so encouraged by you all. 

The e/t went smoothly. I felt that was the easiest bit of the whole process. My nine eggs had 7 mature ones - four fertilised by ICSI but one bad. Had two put back which i was pleased with (although i did feel that i would of liked more from the nine but i know i should be grateful!)

Now comes the tricky part for the 2ww and have to travel back to Germany on Sun / Mon and back to work.  

Thanks again X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news! (those numbers are way out of my experience...most i have ever got is 2 to fert and transfer)

Wishing you all the best for your 2ww.

Betty: will be interesting to see what is suggested on me for acupuncture seeing as I dont down reg.  I really need more and better eggs I think....I have only got 6 and 5 previously though the last cycle was 5 and did work to some extent as i did get pg (even if only for just over nine weeks  )

Did anyone watch vic reeves last night.  Interesting that the only transfer we have had is in the cycle where my dp was eating lots of healthy fruit and veg leading up to the treatment....something to be said for giving these men smoothies i think....!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Midlandslass- Well done and sending you lots of positive vibes for        

Betty- your so right about honeymoon pregnancies and it seems to happen to all my friends. Hope your well.

EBW1969- acupuncture seems to help if just to relax you and make you feel you are doing something proactive. And if it helps egg numbers, quality and your lining then even better

Hoping you will all have a fab weekend 

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Well have been spotting for 4 days and very frustrating as not real period yet so still waiting and waiting . However today it may be the day. I find it always difficult to know when my real period starts as not clearcut and HH seems to think it is very very important as if it happens before 12pm then this is the first day if after 12pm then first day will  be the next day. 
I called the doc yesterday for something and she said that I can start injecting either on day 2 or on day 3. Funny as nurse told me at coordination to do day 2. I am sure I did day 2 last time. I guess it would give me one more day and I would be sure i inject at the right time. Have you been told to inject on day 3? as I have short cycle maybe I should do it at day 2 though.

As you may have guessed from my post I have all my drugs now including gonal F and I got an apology from pharmacy who made enquiries and realised it should be kept in fridge ( honnestly). Told lady yesterday they should change suppliers as they were adamant it was fine either way!

Julie Anne, I have 2 questions: who was your first accupuncturist ? Regulating your hormones that way is excellent! and may I ask why you changed? 
Second question is: Daniel elliott wants me and probably you to take the chinese herbs the first 2 days of periods , so basically the first day of stimming . He says it clears the womb of  layers of old blood and helps with implantation . I took some last month ( had headaches, but he seemed surprised) and did not tell me to change dosage( 3 times a day). 
The docs and nurses at HH have told me better not to, as herbs interfere with stimming . Decisions decisions. 
Daniel really prepared my womb very well last tuesday for stimming this coming week,more needles , more time, I fell asleep got the heating lamp, and I swear I feel my womb is more relax and therefore kind of better prepared for what's coming But how much do I trust his judjment compared to the docs? I had no herbs last time and I had BFN with spotting all second week of 2ww. 
I would really welcome any advice! 

DH is getting some light surgery on his back on Monday ( an epidural ) as he has a prolapsed disk since June and has been in pain , still docs don't recommend surgery as it is a complex case. We have also decided if he must have surgery , he will go to France, as better donne and cheaper . Apparently this is where most rugby and footbal players in this country go to have operations of their back and neck when needed !!! and itcan't be because it is cheaper ! 
Anyway , I am stressed!

This time on 2ww I will not move for 3 days after DH has played chauffeur for me going to accu before and after ET. I probably will take it very easy after , as implantation I wonder if I should stay in bed as it seems to be my problem , does not implant. I hate beeing a slob and when in flat always want to do stuff but this time DH is doing the police I have been told. So I am thinking of going to HMV and buy dvds of my favorite series and a couple of films. They are doing great sales right now. Best friend said she will come and look after me too and cook me some caribean food ( can't wait) . Actually at that rate, I am kind of looking forward to 2ww ( last time was dreadful as was really stressed with terrible abdominal pain and spotting and colitis that never had had ) . Dr Lavery has changed the drugs I am allowed to have before during and after EC to make it gentle on stomach.
Anyway today was a ME ME post, so sorry girls but feel a bit more relax having wirtten all this . 
I wish you all a fab week end,
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Future mummy- in answer to you question on why I changed my acupuncturist I guess mainly as I know two people who were seeing Daniel and got BFP's within the last two months and met many more London girls with the same outcome and it made me feel very positive. Having said that Christopher at Vibrant Health in Fulham did amazing things on regulating my cycle but as my last cycle was abandoned I never got to put the rest to test on IVF. As I said previously he did acupuncture, reki and was a naturopath as well so a bit diffrent to Daniel but still very beneficial and treated my usually sever hayfever at the same time and I never once had to take any thing for my hayfever last sumer which is unheard of for me. I may go back to him again in the future after this cycle if necessary.

Glad your spotting and I don't think it matters if day 2 or 3 just that it is full flow. Do you have to have a day 2 scan? I must have a look at my notes and see if I do. Hope not as grim!!!!! Anyway Daniel asked me to take c-meds for 2 days before my af comes and just on the 1st day then to stop as soon as I start stimms. So for me I'm fine with that and as I think af will come this tue/wed I will start on sunday and am to take three cap fulls a day. yuck yuck!!!

Glad things are under way for you and you got the drugs sorted. Silly people. I must organise my drugs do you know if I go to Hammersmith pharmacy if they have them in stock to give straight away or order them in? I'm not too bothered as I have an unopened puregon in my fridge still in take form my last private cycle which I'll probably use 1st.

Good luck and let me know once you start stimms.

Midlandslass- hope your embies are doing well!!!!      

Hi to everyone else

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Midlands Lass - I'm glad ET went smoothly, good luck for the next 2 weeks   

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Julie anne Thanks for your post. regarding HH pharmacy , they provide you with the drugs immediately ( NHS or private prescription), you just have to wait a good 20mn for them as always a queue. 
I was told I don't need a 2 day scan. Actually never had a 2 day scan. The only scan I had before treatment was baseline scan last year and I did it one month before treatment, andthey said no need to redo that. 
As for period , well no continuous heavy period yet, still spotting but a bit more, this morning got some pain so I thought that was it but we are after 12 and still not there so I can sleep in tomorrow 
I guess will start monday. 

Midlands Lass, take it easy until your flight, well done on ET!

Future Mummy


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted on here for a while (since my op in Sept) as i've been in limbo waiting for the next cycle. Seems like alot has happened in 4 months!

I had an appointment on tues with Mr T (EBW1969, I think it was the same day as you! might have seen eachother!) My AF was unusually late (2 weeks) so he sent my down to have a scan and bloods to check my FSH and LH. He suspected a cyst but the sonographer found nothing. He said he needed to make sure there were no other problems so that we can start a new cycle without any hiccups again. So depending on the results of the bloods, he wants to put me on the antagonist protocol. I forgot to ask why and what difference does it make, does anyone know? The last 2 cycles were the long day21 protocol. 

So hopefully we will be cycling in March/ April (Betty, pls can you update me on the hall of fame?)

Midlandslass - Good luck on your 2ww!!!!      

I look forward to chatting again,

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Future mummy.

Just to let you know i was told at my old clinic that i was going to start injections for my first short protocol on day two but it ended up being day 3 I think.  Its not just hh that consider after 12 as the "next day" I remember phoning my old clinic and indicating af had started at 11.50am and they decided that didnt count as day 1.  Regarding starting stims on day 2 or 3...i worried about this as I have a short cycle. We even had a panic as I was showing signs of ovulation at day 8...what my last clinic did was to give me an opk to check I wasnt ovulating and then a drug to inject to ensure we kept ovulation at bay until I was ready.  As it worked out we actually did EC at day 12...hope this makes sense...


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Midland Lass - So pleased the transfer went well for you.  Rest up for your embies.  I might have seen you at HH yesterday.  I smiled at all the ladies in the waiting room when I went through.  Hope I smiled at you too.  I was in a houndstooth check cape.  Kind of hard to miss.  

Future Mummy - I see Daniel Elliot as well after so many girls on the London Girls thread got BFPs with him.  Can't recommend him highly enough.  

Hi Pooks!  Good to see you posting again.  Glad to hear everything is moving forward towards your next cycle.  I can't remember the big differences between a long v short cycle but I do remember that they tend to switch women to the short cycle if there has been difficulties with cysts on the long one.  Sounds like that might be the case for you.  

Can anybody else help with the long v short debate?

x,
Almamay


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am also at the Hammermisth and this is my first post on this thread.

I did my first IF short cycle in Sept06 but it was abandonned due to OHSS. I am now awaiting for my AF to start the day 21 cycle FERC. I have taken a long break during Christmas but it seems like my AF doesn't want to come- I am already 2 weeks late but not pregnant yet!!

Looking forward to chat with you all.

Sara xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sara-    sweeting glad to have you on board!!! I'm will you on waiting for AF to get started but the complete opposite in that last time in sept too I did a long protcol and it was abandoned as well due to the risk of OHSS so this time I'm doing a short antagonist protocol. My AF is also taking its merry time but I feel bloated, sore and crampy so here's hoping!!! Looking forward to getting to know you better and hopefully this will be a fantastic year for the Hammersmith Girls!!!!

Almay- Hope you doing well hun!!!

Pooks- good to see your posting again. Glad no cyst was found!!!!! I'm about to start an antagonist protocol as well as future mummy. Basically no down regulation and straight into stimming day 2/3 of cycle so all good as far as I'm concerned as hate dr and all the extra jabs and side effects. Hope Mar/April comes around really quickly for you as I know the waiting is the worst part!!

Betty- Thanks so much for keeping the hall of fame going it is appreciated!!!!

Futuremummy- Hope af is now full flow so you can get started     I am so sore and bloated so hopefully not far behind you and thanks for the info on hh pharmacy.

Midlandslass- hope you embies are snuggling down nicely     

EBW1969 - not sure if you read my recent reply re acupuncture costs etc but Almay, Future mummy and I all see Daniel Elliot and have found it to be very good at his clinic. Hope your doing well!!!

Hi to rooth, scooter, Mrs GG, Melia, Lobs and anyone I've missed. I hope you've all had a great weekend and to catch up soon

Julie xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all

Almamay - was wearing jeans and a white puffy jacket (sounds rubbish!) Not sure i was in the room when you were there

the 2WW is proving to be a real challenge already. It is so hard to think about anything else. Had e/t on Friday but got brown spotting on Sat (when had none on e/c) so wondering if it is all over already as it is too early for implantation

For all those waiting for a/f - good flowing!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

EBW thanks so much for your post. I am now in full flow so day one today as started to be heavy yesterday afternoon, so stimming tomorrow morning!
Julie Anne, hope yours start soon too 
Hello to all the girls and good luck for your treatments and 2ww.
Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Midland lass - We you sitting on the couch near the door?  Don't worry about brown spotting.  It might have been a result of late spotting from EC or from ET as the catheter that they did the transfer might have disturbed a tiny but of your linning.  

Future Mummy - Good news you start stimming tomorrow.  Good luck

Almamay


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Midlands lass, I had brownish spotting after my et. I think probably because of all the poking about. I usually bleed with smears too due to the speculum. Try and not worry about it.
Good luck
Helen


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Mrs GG and Almamay...trying not to get wound up but it is not easy! Not sure what to expect as a first timer!  

Almamay -  I was sitting on the couch for a bit...my d/h was there in his black puffy jacket (we sound like a couple of chavs by my description!!).


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Midlands Lass - glad to hear all went well. Will be thinking of you in the next two weeks!  Got back earlier today from a very windy couple of days in Midlands!!

Future Mummy - good news about the stimming.  I know that this cycle it took ages for a full 'flow' to develop!  Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Julie - Anne - hope your AF get a move on now so you can start this cycle too.  

Almamay - hope that you're recovering well from the hysteroscopy.  It's good news that they didn;t find anything - although I guess it doesn't help to explain anyting either.

Betty - thanks for your work in trying to balance the discussions re Panorama on other boards.  I've been following some of them and it's lovely to see a familiar name in there.  

I'm surviving the d/r drugs and am not feeling so bad as I was last weekend.  Still getting headaches, but only every couple of days now, which is a great improvement.  Thanks for helpful suggestions people made.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've been quiet for a few days - sorry to be away so long.  I am carrying on with the downregging - done 13 days now and have my scan on Tuesday.  I don't feel any different in any way.  Just completely normal.  I had an apparently normal period at the normal time.
I'm not sure whether to feel lucky about the lack of side effects, or concerned that the drugs aren't doing what they're supposed to do.  I guess I'd prefer to feel lucky.

Good to hear everyone else's news.  Future mummy, it's great that your cycle is now under way.  Hope you follow soon Julie-Anne.  Rooth, sorry about the headaches, I hope they stop soon.  Wishing you well for the two week wait, Midlands Lass.  Hi and welcome to Sara, and hi to everyone else.

I guess I might be stimming next week if things are OK at the scan on Tuesday.  Those of you who've done this before, how many days did you stim for? 

Cheers all
Carrie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie - I stimmed for 12 days in total. They did think it would be quicker at one point but it wasn't. I was told by one girl that she was ready in 8 days but i think that is more unusual!

X


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

HELLO

HOPE YOU DONT MID ME POPPING IN BUT MY DOCTOR IS LOOKIG TO SEND ME TO A CLINIC IN LONDON & ALL SHE HAS TOLD ME IS THAT IT IS ROBERT WINSTONS CLINIC, IS THAT HAMMERSMITH?

IF SO CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT ITS LIKE (IE IS IT HIGHLY RATED?) I'VE HAD 6 FAILED IVF CYCLES & HAVE STAGE 4 ENDO, I REALLY WANT TO GO TO THE BEST THIS TIME.

ANY INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


DONNA


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Carrie - When I was on the short 'flare' cycle at HH I stimmed both times for 10 days.  On the long cycle at my new clinic I stimmed for 10 or 11 days, can't remember.  Hope that helps.

  Hammies, how are you all doing?

Had a strange day at work.  Good strange not bad.  It felt like a Friday before a bank holiday weekend, everybody was in a funny mood.  Made me laugh.  Anybody else have that?

I'm kind of looking forward to the   weather predicted for later this week.  The super warm weather freaks me out a little.  I like it but it just doesn't feel right.  My snowdrops are out on my front lawn!!!

x,
k


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I hope you all had a nice week end. I started stimming this morning and even went to HH as it has been a while and could not remember how exactly to prime the gonal f pen and make sure I was doing injection OK. I am ready now!! God, HH was quiet. Wish it was like this at my next ET, on the day we were 9 couples! 

Carrie P , I never did the long prot but last time I stimmed for 12 days.Apparently they said it was average.One doc wanted me to stop at 10 days but cons said I was not ready. 

Rooth , glad you are feeling better.

Future Mummy


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

I didn't have a nic... at least I don't think so?    

Hope you girls are all tickadi-boo!

Much love nad luck,

Cheery x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ozzie

I am new to Hammersmith but I am sure some of the ladies on here can tell you more what they are like.

I was recommended HH by someone who knows one of the consultants.  Also, coming on here and reading peoples posts was helpful.  My first impressions are good in that they seem very informative (which helps a lot) and also dont blindly go into treatment without ensuring they are giving you the best chance of success....JMHO after one appt!!!

(BTW this will be my 4th ICSI - if we are able to go ahead as I have to have investigations after my 3rd cycle at another hospital ended sadly in a missed miscarriage at 9w4d).

Hope all you stimmers are reacting as you should....tell me are any of you on menopur?  I was on this last time and I think they are going to suggest it again for me if we go ahead....I remember thinking could I really inject my stomach every day!!!!?

As for me, if my HSG goes ahead as planned on 13 feb then my next appt with Mr Trew is on 20th.  Please all being well this would give us time to start a short protocol for my march cycle.  I am finding it hard as I was on a miscarriage board and 4 of the people who mc the same time as me are already pg again...!!! I really want to get back on the horse as it were...not that I am "over" what happened but ykwim!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Ozzie.  Yes, Hammersmith is the clinic where Robert Winston used to work, though he's retired now.  Their success rates are not right at the top of the table (that's ARGC, as I'm sure you know with all the hoo-hah that's been going on about the Panorama programme), but they are respectable rates and the clinic doesn't select patients to the same extent that some other clinics do (i.e. they are more willing to treat 'harder cases', which might explain why they are not the absolute best in terms of pregnancy rates).  I'm only just beginning my journey there, but so far everyone I've met has been friendly and professional.

Having said that, I turned up this morning for my scan and found out that the clinic had me booked in for half an hour later than the time I had in my own diary.  I'm not rushing to blame the clinic - it could have been my mistake & lack of organisation - but either way it meant a whole hour in the waiting room (they were running a bit late on the scans).  All was OK on the scan, though, and I got the go-ahead to start stims on Thursday, so another hurdle crossed.

Hi to everyone - hope you are doing well,
Carrie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick question re practicalities....The difference as to being seen in the Lisa Sainsbury wing and the Wolfson Clinic.  As a private patient I saw Mr T in the LSW.....but had my scan in the Wolfson clinic.  How does this work...?  Is it a case that all appts I will be reporting to the LSW or what?  Where do you have scans when starting/ having stims etc?  Seems a bit odd to have to go down to the Wolfson for that...I'm confused!  Also does EC/ET take place in the Wolfson or in the main hosp.

Just trying to clarify!!!

Hope your stimming is going ok Future mummy and yours goes to plan Carrie

AlmaMay what did you do to the weather....I woke up to a white garden! Pretty but COLD!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi EBW

As far as I know the only time you go to the LSW is to see the consultants (Mr Trew or Mr Lavery).  Everything else, including EC and ET, happens in the Wolfson clinic.

I saw a white garden too this morning - it looked lovely and I felt properly Christmassy .  Shame it's mostly melted already.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope your all doing well on such a pretty snowy day. 

EBW1969- hun you just have your private consultant appointments at the Lisa sainsbury wing. All of your treatment, such as blood tests, scans, ec and et are done at the Wolfson clinic regardless of wether your an NHS or private patient. Except for you HIV & Hep blood test which you get done strangely at the back of the antenatal clinic at queen Charlotte's. Strange I know but it works.

I'm off to HH this pm to collect my IVF drugs and waiting impatiently for af which is driving me mad   
Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Carrie P, stimming starts tomorrow doesn't it? good luck with it  

EBW the stimming is going well so far. I am scanning on Monday, and I will then have a good idea if we are going for blasts or not as it depends on numbers of follies. 
I am starting Orgalutran on Friday and those ones burn for a good 10 mns. Don't like them. Gonal -F are fine . 
It is also from day 3 of Orgalutran that things start moving as it prevents ovulation and I usually feel my ovaries are telling me hang on we want to release the eggs what's happening and I start getting twinges and bloated as ovaries gets bigger. God , Can't wait ! 

Julie Anne, when are AF due? I guess you are taking your chinese meds at the moment, hope not giving you any headaches. 
I have to say that I think that Daniel Elliotts work is doing me good. 
My period is starting to change , for the better. Early days yet, still got pain at beginning, but on day 3 no pain, only fresh continuous big bleeding no clots ( never had a day with a lot of bleeding and no pain in my life!!( sorry TMI) and only got clots on day one. Usually it is very painful for 3 or 4 days, this time only took pain killer for 2 days( day 2 was more painful that I thought it would be so I delayed painkiller too late, so took longer to have an effect and was on my knees on the floor holding my tummy making weird noises according to DH( told him to expect worse when I give birth  ). My osteopath once told me , having seen me once when I had bad period pain , that my womb was contracting like a woman giving birth, and she had never seen that. Got me a bit worried, but as it has been the case since I had my first period , I am used to it. I am usually very good at taking Nurofen just before it starts but this time and the time I saw my osteopath, I could not as I had started stimming and docs say better not to mix nurofen and stimming. Unfortunately paracetamol does not work as quick and as good but better than nothing. Do you girls have painful periods like this ? without the painkillers I would be unable to do anything but cry for 3 days every month.
So anyway, Daniel seems to be changing all that and he said that my womb is more ready this time for implantation than last time as apparently I have responded well to his treatment and herbal stuff.

Sorry for going on about it, but I guess it helps to write it and also I feel such a weirdo having those kind of periods. None of my friends experience it. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All


Back from getting my drugs at HH. I was very happy to pay the 13 pounds perscription charge after last times 800 pounds.   Finally feel like it about to happen just need the   to cooperate.

Futuremummy- I made the mistake of reading your post while eating.    Wont be doing that again in a hurry. Poor you it sounds pretty bad to me. I have similar periods to what you described but not as painful so hope the acu and c-meds will make a big difference when it finally shows up. I am so incredibly frustrated as have been crampy, bloated, had sore (.)(.) since last Thursday but still not af. Saw Daniel yesterday and had hoped that and wearing white would kick start things but not so far. Next option is to buy a p-test always a sure bet it will turn up. Now on day 36 so here's hoping. Hope you stimming is going well and good luck for Monday!!!!!    

CarrieP- Good luck for starting you stimming tomorrow. I hope I wont be to far behind you!!!! Loving the snow hope there is more tomorrow.

EMBW1969- great you have your HSG booked. It must be hard with the once with BFP's from the other board but it will be you too soon      

Midlandslass- hope your looking after your stowaways back in Germany and yourself too. Let us know how your getting on.

Ozzie/donna- HH is very good and has a good reputation.

Rooth- How are you getting on with you DR? I hope the headaches etc are easing. When do you go for your baseline scan? Not long until the stimming starts    

Hi also to scooter, Mrs GG, Melia, Betty, Cheery, Almay and anyone I've missed. Hope you enjoying the snow and have a great week so far!

Julie x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Future mummy - it sounds like your periods are horrid.  I find it difficult to control pain during IVF as trying not to take too many painkillers too. I usually alternate paracetamol and neurofen every 2 hours just to cope!  I've been resorting to lots of baths and chamomile tea, which help a bit.  I don't think I suffer as much as you though, so really sympathise. Interesting to read how the accupuncture is helping though.

I'm off for baseline scan in the morning, and am hoping that the drugs have done their stuff and I'll be able to start stimms.  Anyone know if the pharmacy still opens at 8am for IVF patients?  I know it did last time I cycled, but forgot to check!  Have an early appointment in the morning.

Julie - glad you've got the drugs. Hope   gets going soon!!


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have been to HH this morning for a blood test. As I am on day 50 of my cycle with still no AF, they asked me to come for a pregnancy test. It showed BFN as no surprise for me as I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet (I'm monitoring my body temperature everyday). However I have never had a cycle that long! Anyone would have experienced the same ? I had OHSS in October 06 and my first AF after that came after around 40days and now it looks like it will be 60days or more?? My cycles are normally beteen 30 and 40days.

I would have liked to be given tablets to start the AF but they said I should wait another week and see.

Julie, it seems you are also still awaiting for AF. 

Good luck to everyone.

Sara
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again,
Girls sorry for writting such details about AF before ( TMI) won't do it again  

Julie Anne , sorry about your dinner  Are you going to do a pregnancy test? you never know! 

Rooth,I used to be a Nurofen "addict" and take it every 2 hours at least for 2 days and every 4 hours on day 3, and even upgraded to Nurofen plus as otherwise still in some pain otherwise, but since accu, especially this time , only once in morning and once in evening, I am amazed.
I have to say he seems to be one of the best accu in London, for fertility issues.He seems to think I can have painfree AF ( never seen in my case)

Sarah, looks like your problem is the opposite of mine, I have AF or spotting very often ! my iron levels are so low even with tablets ( thanks god I am not anemic on top of it!) would baby aspirin help a bit , as it thins blood , it makes people bleed more easily, although maybe not to take any without asking docs firstas can give side effects. 
Just went to supermarket ( love food shopping late at night, as there is nobody, , once did it around 11pm, it was so quiet, and no queue!I was the only lost soul there,) and bought so many bottles of waters that even the cashier looked at me in a funny way. I think I have enough for a month at least, trying to drink more than 2 litres a day, trying to aim for 3. 
Spend my life in the ladiesroom, these days
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Just a quick one from me....

went for ? suppressed scan today but got call to say that I've not donwregged enough yet  , so it's another week of fun on the Bruserelin and then scan again next Thurs.  

Was really busy at HH today!


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry Ruth - lets hope you d/r quickly now!

Future mummy - you have my sympathy - my periods were never that painful...i will stop wingeing now to D/H in the future!

Well i am still on 2ww - have been posting on 2ww board with the others there - January actually seems to be having not very many BFPs unfortunately. I am now pretty certain that things are not going well for me. I do not feel any preg symptoms and just feel like i always do before a/f arrives. No implantation bleeds etc (do they always happen?). This is harder than i thought and impossible to ignore / try to think of other things. FF has been helping, although you can start obssessing and comparing yourself with others i find!

Take care

X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Rooth, hope they give you the go ahead for stimming soon

Midlands lass, dont give up hope hon, I felt like AF was coming before I got my BFP and had no implantation bleeding.  I didnt get any pg symptoms during this time either.

As for me, my computer has gone all weird and dont know if I can post much soon anyway due to going back to work next week.  (Have been off for other reasons not just the m/c).  I hope to be able to get on in the evenings though- and maybe at lunchtimes!

My periods have always been very painful, heavy and clotty (yep TMI sorry), I have found they have improved after the ERPC but Mr T indicates this is in fact possibly not a good thing....   I find Buscopan the only thing that even made a dent in the pain along with those heat patches for the time you cant carry a hot water bottle around with you....!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Rooth, that is such a pain. All 3 of my cycles I didn't d/reg properly and I have to say I didnt take it well and it ususlly ended with me blubbing on the bench outside the building! Hang in there, did they see any cysts or do you just need a bigger/longer dose?

Midlands lass, hang in there. I always found the 2nd week to be the worse as you are desperately lookng for signs of any kind. It is so difficult to interpret, try and not get too down, you just dont know what is happening in htere... hopefully lots of good things!


Helen


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just a quick post to introduce myself as I will be on here alot over the next few months I'm sure. 

Me and DP are at HH with Mr T just had results back from HSG and was told some promising news left tube is not blocked as we had thought for years, also had another scan and no cysts.  Me and DP all ok to go ahead with IVF  . 

So next step is to see a nurse for 2 hours on 22nd Feb. Feeling scared by it all but positive too, probably cos I don't know what to expect being the first time doing IVF.

Baby dust to all  

Jenine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Jenine welcome. I really like this place and its good to have people to talk to who just know what you are on about (and even who...!)

If you have any questions I am sure people can answer many things on here...That said I have a question for you....

This will be my fourth attempt (first with Mr T) and I am due for an HSG hopefully on 13 feb due to possible complications from my missed miscarriage in Nov (attempt 3).  Did your results come back quickly?  Did they tell you anything on the day?  (Or could you just see for yourself.... ) . I have had one before but only under the NHS and remember having to wait for results- also it was very painful for me -prob because it looked like one of my tubes was blocked...they say it hurts more then.  They have booked me back into see Mr T a week later so I am guessing they will be back by then....

Good luck with it all and maybe see you in "passing" at HH.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope your all doing well especially those stimming and on 2ww!!!!    

I'm still so annoyed as NO af so can't start stimming on day 38 and going mad  . I have now tried acupuncture, wearing white, hot bath, shag on white sheets (sorry TMI), buying & using an expensive pregnancy test even though I knew I wasn't pregnant and now today wearing best white underware to work. I think I need a dance before I go completely mad!!!!

Welcome Jennie and hi to everyone I've missed!!! Have a fab weekend

Julie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Message to Julie's AF -look you  get a move on!

Personally I would have thought the white sheets situation would have done the job....hope she appears for you soon (but also hoping you do not ruin best undies).


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

welcome Jennine 

Julie Anne, Have you started to take the chinese med? they are supposed to help the bleeding to come. haveyou tried baby aspirin? You can maybe call the nurses and ask if there is any tablets that can be taken that would help? 
[fly]             [/fly]
Hope the dance helps. 
I did my first orgalutran injection this morning. God does that thing burn! it goes after 10 mns but it makes it more difficult to do as I know it won't be pleasant. 
I can really feel my ovaries brewing! it is like a factory down there, much quicker and stronger than last time even though same dosage. Could it be accupuncture, or the pomegranate fruits I eat 3 or 4 times a week? 
Have a fab week end all,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Future mummy...whats with the pomegranates....what do they do...??!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, 
they are delicious fruits and you can also buy the juicy seeds in waitrose in preprepared bags. If you like grenadine you will like them , they are also very good for your health.The pomegranate provides a substantial amount of potassium, is high in fiber, and contains vitamin C and niacin.It is loaded with antioxidants, better than blueberries, and it tastes exquisite. You can also buy the juice but be careful of added sugar. It is supposed to be good for fertility, reduces bad cholesterol and blood pressure... Have a look on the web.
For once something that tastes nice is good for you, and not in pills form  either.
Future Mummy


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Not sure what pomegranates do, but I've heard that tomatoes help you be more fertile.  It worked for my friend she has bad endo and was told she could not have babies, started eatting really healthy and lots of toms, and haye presto got pregnant.  This worked twice for her, but unfortunately the first was born to early due to complications


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Helen - thanks for your thoughts.  I felt really tearful when they rang to tell me, especially as the drugs still make my head hurt!  It's encouraging to know I'm not the only one to feel down after being told to stay on them longer.  When she rang, the Dr said that the bloods were ok,  but the scan showed womb lining was still too thick.  The nurse doing the scan didn;t mention any cysts, so I'm hoping that no news is good news?! She took ages scanning - a good 20 mins.

Like the idea that Pomegranets are good - will have to go get some!!

Happy weekend to all


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Rooth, not having a cyst is great news. You might have another af in the next week, I did when my lining was still thick.. so pleased to see it for once! Be prepared for the 3rd week hormone madness though... the last time I did some public crying at a craft fayre, shameful!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

White knickers and hot bath worked!!!!! I can start stimming on sunday     Thanks for the af dances today they helped too!!!!

Rooth - hun I can imagine how disappointed you are not to be starting stimms yet as you get yourself mentally prepared.     it will be so worth the wait when you can though. Fingers crossed for you!!! 

Mrs-GG- I'm with you on the public crying and have sat on the bench outside the wolfenstine clinic crying a couple of times. 

Jennie- um does tomato sauce count?   I think it might have to be pasta followed by pomegranates for dinner tomorrow. 

Futuremummy- been taking the awful c-meds since Monday as though AF would have arrived before now. Glad to hear things are moving along with you and the acupuncture is helping. When do you go next? I'm Tuesday with Daniel.  pomegranates are great and delicious.  Has anyone got any easy way to get the seeds out without getting the juice everywhere as I usually do?

Midlandslass- sending you lots of positive vibes             

Sara13- has your af arrived yet? so frustrating I know. Have you tried wearing white, hot bath, shag, fav white knickers, acupuncture or the one I wasn't brave enough for a Brazilian wax   sending you lot of luck you will be starting soon

Hi to everyone I've missed
Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
God I am very early for a sat but injections oblige.Those orgalutrans ones really sting!
Julie Anne, wonderful news that AF has finally made an appearance. I am seeing Daniel on Tuesday to continue boosting the stimming. Last night I felt my ovaries were talking to each others and I had no control whatsoever. Had a long bath ( won't be able to do that after ET) and went to bed at 10pm , out of it, with light headaches. DH was at a leaving do but I could not go. 
As for the pomegranates, you can buy the pack of fresh seeds with pulp done for you for £1.69 at waitrose ( £3 something at M&S!). It is much better than doing it yourself. I found it was too messy. But when they get new pack at the supermarket, there are none left the next day . It is the best stuff around. I tried the juice "POM" that is the latest craze in hollywood, without any added sugar but it is not as good . 
Tonight we are going to a show in Hammersmith with a French comedian: Dany Boon, he is so funny but intelligent funny not vulgar like some one man show comedians. I am really looking forward to it. 
I wish all of you a relaxing week end 
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Afternoon ladies!

Thanks for your support. I am trying to be less negative but still feeling no different down there! Not too long to go now so at least i will get an answer soon. Had a cyclogest disaster the other night...might be too much info but went to loo and it popped out! Had to put another in. Phoned HH and they said it did not matter as i had enough to get to day of testing and that was all that was needed!


Anyway, have a good weekend all. 

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Midlands lass,

Sorry that you are feeling down. Do not worry about implantation bleeding , not all women get it, and then they get BFP. We are all diferent. Personnally I would rather have no bleeding at all ( for a change), I think it would make me more relax ( says me who never managed to relax during 2ww ).
I am sending you lots of   and some bubbles too!!

Right now I am up and down because of hormones and completely stressed out with my scan on Monday telling me how many follies are there this time. 

Apparently when cyclogest is put in, it does its business very quickly, in 20 mn, so it may have had time to do its job anyway.

I am not sure the cyclogest pessaries work very well anyway. My accupuncturist says they don't, except for a very minority of women, but there is nothing better.
When I had first IVF I had my full period 3 days before test date like I would normally, ( I have short cycle and do not produce enough progesterone) and normally they say that while on cyclogest you normally don't have full period as progesterone prevents it. I felt  no difference as with normal cycle except for side effects . I spotted a week before test date and then bled. 
I will of course take it again this time but all it gave me was serious abdominal pain and a bout of colitis. 
They say you can alternate front and back door, I may go for front door this time. 
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Interesting to hear you talk about cyclogest.  I understood HH didnt prescribe it...I was on it after my transfer last time and was just weaning off it when I found out I had mc (my previous clinic had you on it until week 10...) BTW TMI alert did anyone else find a lot of it coming back out if you used the back door....hours afterwards I mean....  I was told that its better absorbed there but did wonder if I was taking any of it in....(was told it should be ok as it is likely just the animal fat that it is put in I was seeing (yuk!!)

Glad the AF dances worked.

Still sat here twiddling my thumbs waiting for the HSG appt....(obviously need to have AF come and go at the right time as it were to use the prebooked appt....!)

Wondering if anyone else has used menopur at hh?  I think I will be back on that as it brought me my BFP last time....


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Future Mummy!

I have only been given enough cyclogest for 15 days (although now 14 for me!). I understand that they do not give it later? I have found it ok in terms of leakage (nice!) except on the one time i have already described. I do think that my digestion has been affected by all the drugs (but i am easily affected that way!)

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
I was prescribed cyclogest for 2 weeks at last treatment. I think they give it routinely. 
I understand it can be given in higher dose if needed. I don't know if it can be given after test date.
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Interesting to hear you talk about cyclogest. I understood HH didnt prescribe it...I was on it after my transfer last time and was just weaning off it when I found out I had mc (my previous clinic had you on it until week 10...) BTW TMI alert did anyone else find a lot of it coming back out if you used the back door....hours afterwards I mean.... I was told that its better absorbed there but did wonder if I was taking any of it in....(was told it should be ok as it is likely just the animal fat that it is put in I was seeing (yuk!!)


Hi

Just thought I'd let you know that its vegetable fat in cyclogest, not animal fet !! Cyclogest is absorbed within about 20-30 mins so don't worry about it coming out. There's really no difference in whether you use front or back door to be honest...if you search the voting board (and other boards) there's quite a few polls & posts discussing this.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for your (interesting) comments.  My previous clinic (which is very high on the league tables) gave me all this info (re take for 10w, its animal fat - which was nasty to think as I am a veggie- plus that its best - ie most quickly absorbed-taken in the rear....) Funny how different people think differently about these things. Just goes to show clinics dont agree on everything I guess!
I did wonder if the prolonged taking of the pessaries had an affect re my mc -the fact that it was a mmc rather than a mc - as I was told it helped avoid mc....but couldnt seem to get any info...All I know is my previous clinic routinely put you on it for 10w....along with baby aspirin for 13w....


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Future mommy, I  bled early on cyclogest - three days early like you - so I've been prescribed intramusculaar progesterone for all subsequent cycles. Painful but I have never bled early on it. Scientific research says that there should be no difference between suppositories and intramuscular, but it appears I'm the odd one out.

Btw I also have short luteal phases, but my progesterone measures fine when tested.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

When I first read there were animal fat in cyclogest on the post, I was really surprised and worried ( and I am not a vegetarian). It should be vegetal ( as Natasha mentions) for health reason. So I looked at the paper inside the box ( I have all my drugs in advance!) and it says vegetal fat. So don't worry EBW , this is safe. Worth telling your clinic ! 
It can be used rear or front but I heard too that the rear was somehow more effective , but docs are not worried if we use the front passage. Considering the colitis I got last time I may alternate. I wish there were a miracle food that enhance progesterone levels though as those pessaries are really not very effective for me( but they sure do something to me as I had nearly all the side effects listed!  )
Britgirl, I heard about progesterone injections and asked for it to Mr Lavery who said no difference , so was given the same unfortunately. I think that for some women it makes a difference but maybe a minority and therefore they are not prepared to change things, especially at HH where it is quite conservative. Having said that , did you get prescribed the injection at HH? if so maybe you had very low progesterone levels when checked. Mine are bordeline, so maybe that's why.  
Is there more side effects with the injection , or is it just more expensive ?
If I have the same problem again I will raise the subject again and really insist  at my review.
Have other ladies done both and find a difference? 

Some clinic prescribe more than one pessarie a day  
EBW, I also have heard of clinics prescribing the progesterone for the first few weeks. It makes sense , as the first 3 months are the most difficult . When my mum was pregnant with me she got progesterone for 4 or 5 months , she said! and we are talking 40 years ago! as you say some clinics don't agree with others! Baby aspirin is good for certain patients but only if the blood is sticky ( not thin enough, clotty...) so it can't be prescribed to all patients , as it can have also an adverse effect if the patient does not need it to start with. So it is very important to only take it with the approval of a doc. But in some cases it can do wonder.
Early waking up , today, as injecting, I am so tired , like you all ladies having treatment. I could not sleep last night anyway, as I am getting more than stressed with my scan tomorrow, as I will know the number of follies and if there is a chance to go to blasts. Somehow I feel I am responding differently to the same dosage of drugs, this time. Good or bad? I think I am going to have to be very active today , to take my mind of it. 
God , this is torture, girls as you well know 
Hope you all have a nice day.
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning all,

I'm up early too having done my 1st stimms jab and then spoken to my sister in NZ for an hour. Jab went fine as used emla cream as usual as a bit of a baby on injections.

Futuremymmy, EBW1969 & Britgirl- gosh what an interesting discussing re cyclogest. I've realised I have given no though to anything that comes after et yet as never got that far last time. Does everyone have to have the progesterone after et?

Futuremummy- goodluck for your scan tomorrow     How was the comedian last nigh in Hammersmith? Where was it on at? I sometimes go to the comedy club in Chiswick which is good  and have never been to a comedy night at the Brook Green hotel in the basement even though It is just across the road. I keep meaning to but then get busy but might have to give it a try.

Midlandslass- sending you more positive vibes     

EBW1969- hope you get your HSG appointment soon. Is it private of NHS. Mine was NHS at hammersmith and I had to wait 3 months and luckily the date was ok re my cycle as I'm so irregular. My lap & day took 6 months to wait for and I had it done about 2 days before my af came with might explain the awful complications I had.

Britgirl- hope ARGC are looking after you   

Rooth- when are you back for another baseline scan? Hope your doing well!

Hi to all I've missed and have a fab day. I'm onto my 4th glass of water already so guess it will be a day spent running to the loo. I have my first scan and blood test on Thursday,

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well dunno what happened there I posted and its gone

Hope the scan goes ok Future mummy.  For my last cycle I had a scan on a Friday and was told it looked bleak. only 4 dodgy follies.  Went in on the Monday for a "final" scan before cancelling cycle (again grrr) to find I now had 5 excellent follies....! I went in for EC on the Wed and ET on the Fri (our 11th ann which I took to be a good sign).

As for the cyclogest....I was on 2 a day until the last 5 days when I was meant to go down to one a day.  As it was I had the mmc confirmed just after I started to go down to 1 a day.....(although unlikely this is connected as baby died a week before).  I wont be telling my old clinic anything now I have gone over to HH.  There were a number of reasons I changed to HH....recommendation from someone at DPs work to go and see Mr T, location (my old clinic was miles out), not wanting to go back to the same clinic after all the upset this time, the bedside manner of the cons, the fact that when I left a message about my mmc on their phone they never called back - and didnt reply to my email either.  It was only when I contacted them asking for my records that they got back to me and asked if I wanted a review with the cons.......very bad show...!

HH is going to be better for me re location as I wont have to take so much time off work and can get there on the tube..Ok so I am looking ahead but did people use the tube after ET!!!

Julie- my hsg is booked for 13th (at the moment) and I had to fight for that (kinda).  When I went on 16 Jan Mr T and I were both hoping they could get me in over the next week or so for that cycle.  But they couldnt and told me to ring when the next AF started.  When I had it done before under the NHS there was a problem as of course by the time AF starts the appts are all booked.....So  got her to book me in this time for what is LIKELY to be a good time with the possibility I guess that it could be cancelled if AF starts later/earlier or doesnt stop in time....!

Right loads to do....good luck to all with big things happening this week xxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow - glad we got the animal fat / veggie fat question sorted as i am vegetarian and was beginning to get a bit worried! Future mummy - would it be worth persuing prog. injections if you had such a bad colitis reaction last time?

EBW - i hope af timing works out for you. I have had that nightmare before. I was over a week late before my lap and dye. I was really scared my a/f was going to start as they would have cancelled it..they did help me by getting me to take the pill the night before so i did not start....might be an option for you?

Julie-anne Thanks for the vibes and keep on drinking the water!


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FM, All my cycles so far have been at HH. I bled early on cyclogest on cycle 1, and have been prescribed IM progesterone ever since. I can't remember if I suggested it or Mr L did, but I didn't have to fight for it. My progesterone has always been 'textbook excellent' when measured.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a quickie for Katie.. Good luck  I saw that you are starting d/r. I shall be keeping me eye on you !! 
Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Julie Anne, excellent you started stimming!
Midland Lass , Britgirl, You are both right I should make more of a fuss about this progesterone business. Will ask at scan tomorrow ( will probably be told no difference), and then will email Dr Lavery with a few questions including this request. Would be surprised if he changes his mind though.  But you are right , I should insist.  
EBW, my god , looks like you did very well in changing clinics! Better to ask the clinic about travelling by tube after ET. I would not, but probably OK. 
Have a nice week all, 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm kinda going with the idea of taking a cab if and when I get to ET tbh...I am sure it wont cost that much in the scheme of things....!!!

midlands lass, I dont think I will be suggesting taking anything I have to have started af and finished but not be more than about 12 days post af or sommat...Just have to go with it I guess!  Shame you cant just turn up for these things when it suits you eh??!! 

Have a good week all xxxxx

Jo


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Just checking in and hoping you are all doing well.  No real news here - I am on day 4 of Puregon so I go for a blood test tomorrow.  It feels as though time is passing slowly.  My mother tried to invite herself to stay the night tonight but I managed to put her off - I didn't want the extra stress of having her to stay while trying to inject myself.  So, sorry to be unwelcoming, mother dearest. I will try to make it up to you another time.  I have told a few friends about this IVF but DH and I both decided not to tell our families - they wouldn't understand or know what to say to be supportive.  

What approach have you all taken to telling people?  Tell no-one, tell just a few people, or make it common knowledge?

Hoping hard for you all, especially you Midlands Lass, given the stage you're at.

Carrie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP , my family and in laws know. Telling my mum who tells my dad when everything is. However not giving dates to inlaws so they don't know if I have started yet or not.I don't want that stress ( instructed DH not to say anything specific either, bless him he understands I need some quiet space) 
My Best friend knows , GP , accupuncturist, and I think that's it .
I don't want the stress of "where ,when, how" discussed . I can do that after the treatment.
Future Mummy


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi EBW thanks for the welcome.  

Firstly good luck with the HSG on 13 feb, hope all goes well.  My results came back quite quick, but as I did not have an apt booked till 19th January (HSG done 14th Nov) they gave me the results over the phone, they don't tell you anything on the day. I did not find it painful at the time, that shocked me as I thought it would be really bad as like you I have one tube blocked, but afterwards I felt faint and sick, and was ill for a couple of days.

My plan is to do IVF April all being well at the 2 hour apt with the nurse on 22nd feb. 

Anyway bed time now I think   work tomorrow  night all x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All, 

I am new to this board and was wondering if you could help me. 
I'd read a few of the messages on this board and I'm so happy to have found this site.  Everyone seems to be very, supportive & helpful.  

We have our first appointment with Mr L next week.  It is our first IVF treatment. 
Here's our background:
Me - multiple fibroids, adhesions, right tube blocked
DH - normal 
TTC 2 years

Can anyone please let me know what to expect on our initial consultation with Mr Lavery? Should i be asking specific questions?

I just started my cycle, so i think we will start treatment after my next cycle, does that sound right? 

Thank you and hope to hear from you guys soon. 

R x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rafs,
Welcome!!
Mr Lavery is very nice and takes time to listen to you. I had a list of questions prepared for him , and he was happy to answer them all and explain things well. 
I would make a list if I were you as it is the only way not to miss anything, as on the day easy to forget!. Start doing it now, and come back to it as soon as you have an idea or a question. 
He is very patient . He also has very good ideas.
You could start next month or it maybe the cycle after next , as if it is your first time, there maybe some test to do first: blood tests, baseline scan , on day 2 or 3... 
Dr Lavery will explain everything to you and will give you the best advice.
You need to have blood tests suchas HIV, Hepatitis B and C , and rubella, same for your DH ( apart from Rubella). A way to gain time is maybe to ask your GP for it? ( also cheaper!) . It takes about 2 weeks for results, sometimes longer!!
Good luck with everything,
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Rafs

We have met Mr L twice and he is sympathetic and understanding. I'd make sure you ask lots of questions about the treatment itself: drugs, doses, potential side effects, how much time you'll need to take off work, etc.

You will need an 'investigation scan' early in your cycle as well as a blood test taken on day 2 or 3, so you might be able to get those done during your next period if that's what you're hoping for.  Good luck!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I went for a blood test today (day 5 of stims) and was told to increase my Puregon dose from 150 to 200 IU.  
I didn't ask about the E2 numbers, figuring it would only stress me more to know.

Is it fairly common to get a dose increase at this stage, or does it just mean my ovaries are doing sweet FA and the cycle is heading downhill fast?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Well the stimms are kicking in as my ovaries are already feeling a bit sore. 

Refs- welcome  . I'm sure you will find Mr L very helpful and informative.

Carrie- don't worry about the increase  of dose it just may mean your ovaries need a bit more of a kick. Better that than my last experience of them trying to reduce my dose and I still over stimmed. I was on 150 puregon last time and am on 100 this time but have met lots of women who were on 250-300. Good luck and when is your scan and blood test next? Try not to worry which I know is easier said than done.

Futuremummy- I'm off to see Daniel tomorrow. I have noticed a big difference with this af since seeing him but wonder if it is the au & c-meds or stimms drugs. Hope your doing well    

Midlandslass-            

Hi to everyone I've missed and yes the high light of my night as DH is in Spain until Friday ER! Sad I know but He's pleased to be away from emotional me   

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
well hope you are all doing ok, I am not doing so well and am so tired and stressed I feel I have to write it. 

yesterday went for first scan. The doc said I can see one big follie onthe right but can't see any picture on the left ovary .  
Thenhe pressed on me  like a lemon and I nearly fainted. He said that it was very high up but was coming down. My womb is swollen because of adenomyosis and drugs, and all this pressing made me very sore to a point , he said he could not carry on and I had to go next door to special machine and sonographer ( not a doc but the specialist of complex cases )
Went there and started to cry ( you know hormone pain bad news?)
The lady was very nice . She started pressing again but she must have done it in a good way as just got discomfort. the doc ( a man) was pushing so hard I thought my swollen ovary had broken.
So the lady says : You areready for collection on day 8, you were ready yesterday ( (but as sunday no routine scan) 
I was not expecting to take my trigger injection last night!
I was sad to have only 3 follies as my ovaries were brewing like mad, but it explains why follies so mature already. Aparently there are a couple of other follies but too small to mature and they don't want to lose these ones.
Problem: I can't go to blasts as not enough follies and I may lose them all as very ripe. 
But we'l see. 
Asked the doc if I needed to inject gonal F to stim one last day , and she said no need as very big follies , so just did orgalutran. Then called docs from home for a question and when the ladie heard I had not injected gonal f ,was surprised and said no big deal but I should. 
At this time was confused , and worried about what was best for follies , emailed Lavery , who asked the IVF specialist ANNA ( she is so nice and so good ather work ) to call me. She said she would advise me to do the Gonal F injection straight away to keep my follies juicy, but if I didn't , it should be oK. Anna beeing one of the best IVF doctor ( shedeals a lot withcomplex cases) , I decided totrust her completely did the injection. She is doing my ec as dr Lavery instructed as I have a complex case.
Since the trigger injection last night, I have been in a bit of pain, very tired, I woke up at 5am to a DH haing no doubt a bout of gastric flu.   He still has to come with me to HH and do his bit tomorrow. The poor baby, so I am even more stressed. 
So by now I am more than stressed. Feel like I am going to be sick with worry plus hormones. 
Anyway sorry about the ME post but somehow it helps to write!
Hope everybody is doing OK,
Futrure Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 

Future mummy & Carrie - thank you for the info. I will definitely right all my questions down before my appointment with Mr. L next Tuesday.  I am very much looking forward to meeting him and getting us started.  

future mummy - i hope you feel better and good luck. Will think happy thoughts.  

Wishing everyone a good day. 

R x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies - welcome to the newbies

I promise I will update the Hall of Fame soon but my tax return calls!

Love to all and a proper post will follow

Bettyx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

Futuremummy - sorry you're feeling so stressed. I have a history of not producing many follies so I understand a part of what you're going through. I had Anna for our first consultation & if its the same one she was lovely. Unfortunately since we have never actually sat down with anyone & discussed anything - just gone straight into scans & blood tests.! I wanted to talk to someone about my dose of pureagon - when I was in Spain I was on 300 plus 75 menapur & they seem to have just given me Puragon this time....oh well see what they say - after todays scan i may not even need it....  

Talking of scans - I had my supressed one this morning & the nurse was cross with me cos I had a full bladder....they called me in early & I didnt have time to go.  Like you, anything sets you off & I felt like a naughty schoolgirl wanting to burst in to tears! From then on we had no conversation so now Im worried that something is wrong - just waiting for the phonecall......Not feeling very happy today either.

Anyway - just wanted to say good luck to everyone waiting on positive news - & good luck Futuremummy for tomorrow.

Love Lobs
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Futuremummy- Gosh that came round quickly. Sorry you had an uncomfortable scan. I got used to it last time as rather swollen and am prepared this time. Glad you have 3 good follicles and finders crossed you get some A grade eggs!!!     Sending you best wishes for your ec and let me know how it goes. I'm off to see Daniel today so hope he will do some magic but not too much as I'm very worried about over stimming again.

Lobs- sorry to hear your worried about your suppressed scan. I too have had a full bladder when I wasn't supposed to for a scan but that was because i had to wait so long and by the time they saw me it was full. I would worry and hope you will get positive news with you phone call later    . These hormone drugs make us all a bit emotional don't they. That might be why DH has gone to Spain for the week  

Betty- thanks for keeping the hall of fame up to date and have fun with you tax return.

Rafs- good luck for you appointment next week!

Even though I'm only day 3 of stimming I am already feeling a bit uncomfortable and have aching ovaries. Roll on Thursday and fingers crossed something is going on down there but NOT too much!    

Hi to everyone I've missed as must do some work

Julie xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Future mummy - that sounds like a horrid experience. I do hope you are able to relax a bit today in readiness for tomorrow.  

Lobs - I had a full bladder experience last cycle.  Despite only going to the loo a few minutes earlier, the Dr still complained that I'd not been!  I'm sure it's all the waiting we have to do.  The blood people always ask if I've had a drink as they struggle to get blood ( I've got the bruises to prove it!! ) so I've decided I can't win!  I hope you get positive news later today and you can start stimms.

Julie - hope all is going well for Thursday....

Hi Rafs - welcome to the board.  I'm afraid I can't help with any info about Mr L as I don't see him.  My consultant has now retired, so I've no idea who I'm with!! The others on here are great for advice though.

I'm continuing to down reg and just hoping that when I go for second suppressed scan this week they'll let me start stimms.  Thanks for the warning about the effects of increased time downregging. I got really fraught about moving a flower pot over the weekend   .


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi again

Just got a call - I start stimms on Thursday! Bit shocked as I was convinced otherwise. 

On a high dose so even more tears!  DP will be pleased  - Julie-Anne - Now he REALLY does wish he was in Spain!

Going to tell my boss this afternoon. Ive had enough of all the running around -trying to be in two places at once , tryng to cover myself etc etc. The stress is too much. He's very family orientated so I just hope he understands.

Better do some work now & look keen! 

Midlandslass - thinking of you.

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

hi futuremummy, sorry to hear your scan was so painful. I can understand your disappointment about having fewer follicles than you'd hoped, but you just might get some great quality eggs with such mature follicles.  I know it's a cliche to say it only takes one, but everyone who has success with ivf has it because of one (ok, sometimes two  ) eggs.  Hang in there, sweetie. 

Hi Lobs.  You're exactly a week behind me - I started stims last Thursday (first ivf).  What do you call a high dose?  Mine started at 150 and is now increased to 200.  I guess 150 is fairly low to start ... I should probably have started on higher as I'm obviously lagging behind what they were hoping for.  Sigh.  We'll know more on Friday.

Thinking of you all,
Carrie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
Day 1 of stimms and it wasn't good.  Had all intentions of doing it nice & early in the morning, woke @ 7 still sitting there @ 9:30 unable to do it (inject myself) I went to jelly, my hands were sweating, I was in a right ole state.  Called HH spoke to Jo who said to go in & she would do it, got there it was over in seconds.  I have no problems with people injecting me it's me injecting me.  I cried and then I felt sick, was shaking and felt like such a failure already.  Hope tomorow's injection is better as My Mum will be doing it for me.

Thanks Julie-Anne for all your valued advice.

Good luck to you other Girlies. xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

My dose is 350! High isnt it - I do have a history though as this is our 2nd attempt at full treatment (IVF first - ICSI now). I only produced 7 follies last time & was on 300 Gonal F AND 75 Menepour, so I dont know whats going to happen this time! Good luck on Friday - as everyone knows its one hurdle after another....... I hope this is your turn.. 


Wannabemum - please dont think you're a failure. You are in fact very brave in doing what you are doing - having treatment. Its the most unnatural thing in the world to stick needles in yourself so please dont think its just you. I'm sure we've all felt it at one point. The only reason I feel 'comfortable' (wrong word!) doing it myself is when my DP did it for me - just once - it was the most painful experience of my life & I'm sure I saw a glint in his eye!  . you've got the best person ever to help you - your mum!

Going home now - made up my hours for coming in late! Hey ho.

See you all tomorrow & thank you all for your help today - as ever.

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry - first bit was for Carrie!!! xxxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one as feeling  

Beginning to get af cramps so even more convinced i'll be getting a BFN. Blood test is tomorrow but got a feeling a/f will be here soon

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, just lost my post 

Midland lass, could still be a BFP tomorrow. Some girls get AF cramps but go on to have a BFP. Do you have a bleed?
Sending you lots of  for tomorrow's test.

Julie Anne , how did it go at Daniel? do you feel you are stimming like mad too? this is how it felt , this time and I am sure it is the accu. Had same drugs anddosage and protocole last time and it was slow. But as my follies don't all grow same time , I am left with only 3. 
The sonographer said sometimes better to have only 3 juicy ones as better quality statistically. I am not sure if she was saying this to cheer me up or not. But as the doc ANNA said , it is impossible to do anything to prevent the follies to be too ripe at this stage. So let's hope it all goes well and they wait to be fertilised to carry on growing.
I am dissapointed in the sense tat I wanted to try blasts as because of my adenomyosis I have a huge implantation problem, and blasts would have given me an extra chance. Anyway I have to move forward so happy to have 3 juicy ones at least, and let's hope everything is well.

Regarding progesterone cyclogest or the intramuscular ingection progesterone: I have asked and they said it was up to me to decide as no difference in terms of result apparently. The cyclogest is easier to administrate, as the injection should be done in muscle in bottom so probably every day at HH , and very painful as oily injecytion and muscle very sore for quite a while. 

Anna said in terms of pregnancy , no difference otherwise every body would be on injections, but as I had colitis last time due to pessaries , maybe good idea. I can tell them tomorrow at EC and they will write prescription. 
Not sure what to do. Oh and Anna also mentionned that the only difference between the 2 is: cyclogest: women bleed earlier if not pregnant. Injection: no bleeding until injections stopped and sometimes bleeding delayed a bit. 
So I guess it answers my earlier questions, at the week end.
I am tempted to try injection, but going everyday for injection, for 2 weeks seems a bit tricky. Apparently I could not do it myself . I don't know anybody else who could do it for me. I don't think DH could stomach it .( haven't asked him though ). Girls , if you have the progesterone injections , do you have it at HH?
Future Mummy


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

MIDLANDS LASS    

Good luck honey for the morning... let's hope this is your time!!  

Cherie x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Midlands lass- sorry it's not looking good for you hun. I'm thinking of you and sending you positive vibes that you will get a lovely suprise tomorrow     

Futuremummy- all went fine with Daniel who was not very chipper today but that might be because he had an exciting evening to look forward to of doing his tax return. He was working on the lining so we will see as never got to the point of needing to worry about it before although last time it was a triple layer one? My ovaries are already feeling sore and this is worrying to me given my last experience but I will know more by Thursday. I keep trying to remind myself that this is a diffrent protocol and on a lower dose of puregon this time (100) so fingers crossed. 
I have never had any contact with Anna but know you speak highly of her and am sure they will do everything they can for you. Sending you positive vibes that all goes well and you have lovely eggs and then embies for et. Get DH ready to play chauffeur to Harley street.     

Lobs- hope it went well with telling you boss and he was supportive     It will make the time off for scans, ec ect easier Poor you will the hormones and feeling emotional. I seem fine on IVF with regards to day to day emotional level but on Clomid it was call in the men in white coats time. I was a wreck.

wannabemum- Glad to help and good luck for tomorrow. Try ice if you cant get emla cream and I will be thinking of you as I'm stabbing myself too    

Carrie-  hope the stimming is going well and positive vibes for friday    

rooth- hope the scan has a positive outcome this week     Hope the hot flushes and headaches are not to bad for you!

Jennie, rafs and EBW hope the waiting is not driving you mad.

Hi to everyone I've missed but CSI is on now    

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't lose hope Midlands lass, you really don't know its over until you get that test result back. Hang on in there. Wishing you the very best of luck  Helen


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FM: Hammersmith are very conservative on progesterone injections. We did one there, then my husband has done the others. I've done a couple myself when travelling and it was absolutely fine - and less painful! So if you want to do them, don't let the proposed difficulties put you off. However if you don't feel there will be a difference, then I'd stick with the pessaries (you could use them vaginally to stop the colitis)?

Carrie: My dose has been raised on every cycle at day 5 as my E2 has never gone anywhere and not much on the scan. So don't worry, it's fine, it may just mean you need to stim for longer.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Midlands lass , how are you?  

julie Anne, your scan is tomorrow, you must be excited? wishing you to get the best news possible 

Carrie, good luck  on friday with the scan 

britgrrl, I have decided to have the gestone injection. Could not believe the size of needles.  I am going there tomorrow with DH to have it done and DH will look and decide if he can do it. The  thing is that I asked Anna, the Ivf specialist and she really felt better not to do it myself or DH as IM, and there is a risk if not done properly , of nerves damage.  
I don't want to take the risk really. Will email GP and see if can be done at practice, otherwise will become a well known face at HH! 

EC done and went well. Anna did it as promised, and I knew she would do the best. I got actually 4 follies , one on right ovary and 3 on left. all big. However she could only get the left 3 follies . The right ovary had not had a chance to stimulate as much as the other ( only stimmed for 8 days) and did not move well as a result , so it was too dangerous to use the needle . Apparently the uterine wall was still around it and it was a problem. She says happens quite routinely. Not a problem to leave the follie. I feel frustrated to loose such a juicy folly but there was no choice and I trust her to have done her best without taking risks. 
I will probably recover quicker as only one ovary got the needle through.
So I still have 3 big follies , and 3 big eggs apparently. But still won't know until tomorrow if too mature or not. Anna said that if I only get one egg or none at all , I can thaw my FE, and therefore I should be able to get a couple embies on board.
Now the nervous time to wait for embryologist to call. Actually she said that I can call from 10 in the morning to enquire about the fertilisation rate. 
So ET should be if everything goes well on Friday and test date on Valentine 's day 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Well done FM!!!! Great news re the eggs and sending you lots of positive vibes for fertilization!!!!      The injections sound painful. You are a brave women! I will let you know how tomorrow goes and look forward to hearing how your embies are getting on!

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Regarding the Cyclogest versus Gestone injections. I posted a thread on General chit chat yesterday and got a few interesting answers. I don't know if you saw them . The last answer I had today is from somebody,who had cyclogest and BFN before ,  whose new clinic tested her progesterone levels who were  low on EC and ET and therefore decided she should be switched to the injections. So according to this new clinic , the gestone is more powerful than the cyclogest!  I thought I would mention it as it is an important aspect of the treatment. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

just a quick post to say FM hope you have some lovely embies in the morning and that these one will be well behaved fighters who will stay put so you can change your name from futuremummy to yummymummy!!!     

Also great to speak to you wannabemum07 earlier this evening and good luck with the jab!!!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the supportive messages re. dose, everyone!  Well done futuremummy for getting through yesterday - I'm hoping for good fertilisation news for you.

All the best to everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls ,
Thanks so much for the support. I am off to HH for my lovely injection, and may as well go up to embryology department to ask about my little ones. 
Apparently, and this may be new, the doc told me yesterday that they don't call automatically anymore the day after ec to inform about fertilisation rate. only if a problem so no news good news. However people are welcome to start calling after 10 am. Have you heard this too? 
Oh dear I am nervous.
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Well...My big, shocking news is that i do have a  . I am absolutely flabergasted as was so, so certain that AF was on the way. It just goes to show me that i have no idea about what my body is doing sometimes. I am excited, grateful and worried at the same time! BUT I have been having some pain in my shoulder in the last 2 days and am concerned that this could mean it is an eptopic preg but no expert on this at all as it is the first time i have ever been pregnant. Am going to see my GP later to see what is suggested. Just now hoping for another miracle and that things work out ok...trying to not get hopes up too quickly. All of the next stages are going to have to be done here in Germany - those who have had a bfp at HH, what do HH normally do..is it just a scan at two weeks (and is this internal?)

Just wanted to add a big thanks to those of you who helped me through this cycle...it certainly has been supportive and i have appreciated it greatly.

Futuremummy - well done on the e/c and good luck for the injections and next stage X


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

How fantastic is that Midlands Lass, congratulations!!
Good idea to get an hcg, even if its just to satisfy your curiosity of what it is.
Well done!!!! 

Future M, hope you are feeling ok today. They don't usually call you if everything is dividing well. We called on our second cycle just so we could get on with the rest of the day slightly (!) more relaxed. We didnt call them on the first cycle and had a very anxious day. So I guess if it helpo give them a call to find out what the little guys are up to.
Good luck 
Helen


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

congratulations Midland lass, well done! 

Future mummy - well done with E/C - good luck with fertilisation! sending positive vibes.

Hope everyone is well and have a good day. 

R x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

That's fantastic news, Midlands Lass, congratulations!


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

Midlandslass - thats brilliant news. Congratulations!

FM - good luck with injection today, hope little ones are doing well.......thinking of you.

Carrie - sent you an IM.  Hope injections are getting easier..

Hello eveyone else - hope you're all ok.

1st day of stimms today - 1st time using a pen which was much easier than I thought it would be!!

Love Lobs

xx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Midland Lass - congratulations!!

I had a scan at 4 weeks after my BFP at HH (that's 6 weeks pregnant, 4 weeks from conception). If they see a heartbeat and all looks well they discharge you back to your GP/Consultant.

In my case I had to have another scan a week later as there was no heartbeat.  This is terrifying but seems to happen quite a lot.  My babe was a bit small at the time so I had another scan 2 weeks later before they discharged me.

Best of luck for the next few weeks.  I'm told that once you get a heartbeat you are about 99% likely to give birth.

Hope this helps.
C xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Midland lass,

Great news!

Yours,
Katie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Midlandslass- Fabulous news!!!!! You must be so excited and I hope you have a healthy and successful pregnancy!!!      

Futuremummy- Sending you lots of positive vibes for your little embies!!!!     Hope they are doing well!

Did the 1st ogultran? jab this morning too and it burns!  The day 5 scan went ok but it so hard to tell what will happen as early days for me but the results are as follows and any thoughts you more experienced TX'ers have would be helpful:

Left Ovary- 7 between 9 & 14 mm and 4 less than 8 mm
Right Ovary- 4 between 10 & 14 mm and 14 less than 10 mm

Lining is apparently a good triple layer 7.9mm at the moment.  I am going back for another scan and blood test tomorrow but they are not going to call me this afternoon with E2 levels.
I am trying to stay positive but feeling a bit worried after last time.

Catch up later

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi

I'm new here and not really sure of what I am doing.

I am just at the end of my first cycle of IVF and am just waiting for that all-important blood test next week. It's rather a nerve-racking time as I'm sure you all know. Is there anywhere I can find out what all these abbreviations are that everyone seems to use, I have no clue as to what some of them mean!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

To Wannabemum07

I had a hard time thinking about sticking myself too (and I'm a nurse!!!) and I was going to get my husband to do it but then I realised that if he did it he'd either do it too fast or too slow and it would probably hurt much more so I took a deep breath and went for it. Of course it probably helps that I've got a nice layer of fat there (on my stomach). I found the pen for the FSH (stimms??) much much easier.

A bit more about me and my cycle. I suppressed nicely with 50 of Buserelin and went on to 150 of Puregon. After my first stimulation blood test I had to increase to 250 and almost had to extend the injections by 2 days as although I had nice follicles (10 one side and 7 the other, all at 15-20mm) my oestrogen levels were low (only just above 800) on day 9. Luckily they shot up to over 3000 by Day 12 and we could proceed.
Out of 17 follicles we managed to get 9 eggs which we were told was a good result. Out of these 4 fertilised (again they said it was a good result) 3 of these were what they termed 'top-grade' and one was 'average'. Two days later I had a 4 cell and a 2 cell implanted and now the wait is going on.

I have felt quesy a few times over the last few days but that seems to have settled now the anti-biotics have finished. The other day I was quietly hopeful but today I am feeling much less so. I am off to have some reflexology shortly so maybe that will help?

sorry to bore anyone, needed to vent a bit of steam


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations to you, look after yourself & take it easy.
Well done.

Caroline x

Sorry this message is for midlands lass.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry its a quick post but now back at work and its chaos.

Congrats Midlands Lass xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,
Midland lass congratulations!! This is fantastic!!

well for me, relief it is. Got 3 embies out of the 3 eggs.
DH looked very proud 
I had just had my gestone , which did not hurt that much I believ because of the good advice I got ( but can't remember from who , sorry) to put it in my bra for 30 mns to warm the oil. The sting was less than orgalutran ( the nurse seemed surprised) but like you Julie Anne orgalutran and I are not friends.
Then it started feeling bruising 30 mns later so sat as intrusted by nurse on a hot wheat bag, the muscle that gets warm relax and the pain goes away. 30 mns later fine, and let me tell you the pain was very very bearable ( compared top my scan of the other day it was a cuddle!!). However too difficult for me to do it in bottom and so deep without risks, and DH feels the same.
then went upstairs to enquire about the little one ( DH was with me as the idea was for DH to look at injection beeing done so could do it after , but even nurse told us , not to ) and the very nice embryologist came towards us with a big smile saying it was all very good. I felt a big weight was lifeted from my shoulders. Still need to know how they develop but hey, at least will get something on board!!Accu tomorrowat 8.30 and here we go!

Julie Anne, excellent results , my god, you are going to have plenty of nice and juicy embies in a week or so, and HH is looking after you , they know what happened last time so they won't let it happen again. 

Will have to come back later for more personals , have to dash!!!
Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future Mummy - That was me who suggested warming up the Gestone before the injection.  Another important point is that as Gestone is an intramuscular (IM) when you or someone else does the injection to you relax the muscle when it is done.  I lie down on the bed and have the injection in my bottom muscle.  I've heard of someone doing an IM injection in their thigh while they were standing and it was very painful.

For anybody else with the orgalutron sting problem you should try the EMLA cream.  I know I keep going on about it but some of the girls I've encouraged to try it really sing it's praises in helping with the injections.  

I'm a needle phobic and couldn't possibly do any of my injections without EMLA cream.  

You can get EMLA at the chemist apparently without prescription although I've always gotten mine on prescription.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Midlands Lass - fantastic, well done   

Future Mummy - good luck for ET tomorrow  I had ET on 2nd Feb last year, I can hardly believe it was a year ago.

Smileylogo - I'm a big fan of reflexology, I hope you find it helpful 

Sending lots of    to all our cycling ladies

Hi to everyone else
Scooter


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Midlands Lass - great news!  

Future mummy - really pleased to hear about the embies.  

I went again this morning for 2nd scan to see if I've downregged, but still not got there .  Bloods are ok, but womb lining still too thick.  Back again on Monday for another scan.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Great going Julie-Anne, sounds like you're in a good place follicles-wise.  Futuremummy, congratulations on the good embryos!  Must be frustrating for you Rooth, let's hope that difficult downregging means you will bounce back extra strongly.

Lobs, did you mean me when you said you'd sent an IM?  I haven't seen one ........


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

​
CONGRATULATIONS MIDLANDS LASS!!! Whoo hoo, another HH babba... long may this continue! 

Cheery and baby Will xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous news Midlands lass! Congratulations!!!!!  

I too am at HH, et was yesterday so the 2ww has begun. (2nd IVF cycle)
So good to hear of it working though -  a real boost to us who are still awaiting that magical day.

Smiley logo - I too am new to this and not 100% familiar will all the abbreviations yet!

xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

*Carrie-* Good luck for your scan tomorrow.    I'm there tomorrow morning too at 8.20 and will be wearing a coat that is shades of cream,gold and brown in a woven fabric. DH says it looks like a carper the cheeky thing!!! So if you see someone looking like they are wearing a coat like a carpet then thats me 

*smileylogo-*  and welcome. Good luck for your 2ww and hope you can carry on the BFP's for the Hammersmith girls    Good luck for your test next week.

*Midlandslass-* once again   well done on you BFP!!!

*Futuremummy-* maybe we passed each other at hh this morning. Great news on your embies and good luck for et tommorrow.    Are you seeing Daniel too? Your right about orgalutran it just feels really itchy and hot for about half an hour after doing it but nothing like the gestone injection which sounds nasty.

*rooth-* sorry to hear your still having to keep on down regulating. It really is becoming a long protocol you poor thing. Sending you positive vibes for you scan on Monday    . I was at hh this am too so perhaps we saw each other. The funny thing about ff is you just don't know who anyone is    in person.

*Lobs-* yeah your under way with stimming. Well done you and sending you lots of positive vibes   

*loubeedood- *  and welcome too ! Good luck for your 2ww and sending you lots of positive vibes     

*wannabemum-* hope the injections are geting easier and good luck for your scan on Monday!!

Hi to everyone else and hope your all doing well!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations Midlands Lass - brilliant news!  Hi and good luck to everyone else too.

As for us, we're trying to chill our boots, lose a bit of weight and get back to the gym while we endure the eternal wait for the PCT to refer us for our one NHS cycle.  We can have another private cycle in early March so I've been nagging and hassling our PCT to find out what the waiting list is - I'm sure they're so sick of me that we won't ever get our referral!!  Patience was never my strong point and I'm so tempted to just go ahead with another private cycle but then knowing my luck we'll be given an NHS opportunity just as we've started the private cycle!   - so irritating!!

Keep telling myself we've waited this long so what's another few months - just gotta remind my patience of this?!

Lots of love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to wish you all positive vibes .

We had our treatment at the Hammersmith and it was fab. Nurses , doctors were lovely,friendly and very relaxed.  I only had 3 follies but we decided to still go ahead with E/C , we managed 3 eggs, 100%  yeh !! ..  

Just look at our ticker !  . Our beautiful Millie Grace ...  Thank You Hammersmith Hosp !!

Good Luck gals , You are in good hands at the Hammersmith ..

Love
Wanda
x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Future mummy hope it all goes well today.

Good vibes also to Julie-Anne and Carrie and anyone else with big days or appointments today.

Rooth- hope the weekend makes all the difference for you xx

As for me I am in a lot of pain today really bad backache. Started spotting a bit yesterday and think AF will be here today (or latest tomorrow).  Not sure how this pans out now.  I am due for my HSG on 13th which will be day 12 or 11 and they were saying they like to do them on days 5-10.....but all the lit I have read says up to day 14.....As soon as shes here properly I will ring them and check...Also the literature they gave me indicates I should take the antibiotics before coming in...but they havent given me any....Any thoughts anyone?

This pain is awful.  Now I get bad cramps (or did before the ERPC) but not in my back like this....could hardly walk to work this morning!!! 

Cant get online much now I am back at work...!!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi EBW1969- sorry hun. sending you positive vibes you af hold off for a few days longer. Try not to worry which I know is easier said than done!!!     

HH was madness this morning so sending lots of positive vibes to all doing ec & et      I smiled at everyone just in case one of our FF group were there. I'm sore and doing the same thing follicle wise as last time. I have about 40 follicles now    and 15 of them are between 11mm-15mm so back to HH either Sat or sunday and possible ec fingers crossed mon/tue possibly.

Hoping everyone has a fab weekend

Julie xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations Midland Lass  

Fab news, Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Fingers crossed you all follow with BFP's.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I phoned x-ray dept to confirm that AF looks like shes coming....still only spotting so that dont count!!!

Gotta pray she arrives properly and finishes on time I guess.

They said I should have the anti b's already from Mr T.  Phoned Mr Ts secretary who was at lunch but told it should be "ok and sorted on the day" and I dont need to take them til after the appt.

Gonna phone XRay on Monday anyway re timing of AF....and will double check with them...

Julie-Anne 40 follies just sounds so alien to me, a woman who even on the highest does of Menopur only manages 5  or 6 lol.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Midlands Lass - fantastic news. HH protocol used to be scans at 6 (ie 2 weeks post BFP), 8 and 10 weeks when I had my DD in 2003. For DS in 2006 it was scans at 6 and 8 weeks then discharge. The NHS will then do a dating and in lots of places a nuchal at 12 weeks and in most places an anomaly scan at 20 weeks.

Someone was talking about painkillers some pages ago - if you can bear it do not take Nurofen whilst TTC - it can impair fertility and they have changed the contraindications in the packets if you look. In fact all non-steroidal anti-inflammatories are a no no but paracetomol is apparently OK.

best of luick to all those in a cycle.

I have redone the Hall of Fame - any amendments let me know:

Our Hall of Fame! 7 February 2007
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE     

Carrie P - EC 7 Feb
Rooth - Day 2 long protocol - ?suppressed scan 1 February
Lobs - Day 21 long protocol - stimms 1 Feb
Wannabemom07 - short protocol - stimms 30 Jan
Katie (Alma May) - fresh cycle in Warsaw - started downregging 26 Jan
Sara31 - Day 21 FET

LADIES IN 2WW  

Loubedoob 
Future Mummy - ET 2 Feb
Julie-Anne - ET 7 Feb

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
RR - cycling Feb
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton
Rafs - starting March/April 07 
Jenine - planning cycle April 07 
EBW1969 (Jo) - planning cycle March/April 2007- HSG 13 Feb first
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April
Odette - next cycle May/June 07

BIG EVENTS 

FOLLOW UPS 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan
Nadia (Rosa D)
Sarah (dsmlink) 
Odette 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba - review 22 November

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 

Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

MUMMIES TO BE  

Smileylogo -  7 Feb - EDD?
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD?

Clairol - EDD 15 Feb 07 
Scooter - EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) - EDD 6 April 2007
Helen (Mrs GG) - EDD June 07

Ants2 - natural  - EDD ?
KellyWhitt - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD?

HH MUMMIES 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 

WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis 
Poochie (Vicki) 
Beetle 
Nina 
EarthAngel - back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sibbers - starts December

HH GET TOGETHER 
Date: Need a new date! February?

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Betty - thanks for updating the Hall of fame.

I was interested in what you said about NSAIDs and fertility. On my last cycle they gave me a NSAID pessary on the day of EC.  I assume this was standard practise for all, but wondered if you knew any more about it?  I don;t generally take them as am asthmatic.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Rooth

One offs are OK it is regular use that is bad.  I used to take diclofenac (Voltarol) which is an NSAID daily to combat one of the effects of lupus and that was the only drug out of the cocktail I take that I was told by HH I had to stop taking before I started IVF back in 2003. Anecdotally I know a couple of long term users of NSAIDs who finally succeeded in getting pregnant after stopping using them - one of whom had had an usuccessful IVF attempt.

Betty


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

thanks Betty

R x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well thast's it I have my 3 little embies on board! 2 are 1/2 grade and 4 cells, one is grade 2 and 3cells.

had accu before and after , gestone injection (this one hurt) 2 hours before et, and came back home exausted , DH having been a star driving me everywhere. I have slept for last 3 hours, and feel a bit more alive now. The accu after et nearly sent me to a coma.

Julie anne, you are doing so well ! i'd say you will be ready on sunday!, which would be 8 days of stimming? it is going so fast. 
This morning there were lots of people indeed at HH, we were sent upstairs straight away after having a talk with Anna, so that was good, not too much waiting. Anna was doing the ET, very lucky. Did not feel a thing. Did not actually feel that tube going through cervix, thought she had not yet started. Mind you my bladder was killing me, with the nurse pressing on it so much. I had forgotten how much they press on it during et.
Regarding painkillers, I asked paracetamol instead of voltarol for my EC pessaries and I did not have abdominal pain at all. 
I was told after ec I could take nurofen at home if in pain, but did not need it 
During treatment, especially during period, my GP said I could take paracetamol with codeine! not that it helped very much , considering the period pain, but helped a bit.

EBW, sorry you hurt like this. Hope your back has settled down.

Wanda, you have a such beautiful baby. 

wishing you all , the best with  EC and ET and results.

Future Mummy


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Future Mummy

Sending you loads of     & hope your little embies settle in nicely. 

Look after yourself 

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Future mummy- so glad you have your little embies onboard. So exciting and really hope they stay put and give you a      Look after your self.  I hope you don't mind me asking but as I'm actually starting to think I might get to ec this time I'm realising I don't know that much about the next step. Can everyone get 3 embies put back at hh or is there an age restriction? How did you get on with getting to Daniel before and after was it stressful? 

Also to everyone what is best for freezing? Blasts?

Sorry for the questions but after last time I just didn't want to get my hopes up this time so know nothing about the next step. HH called this afternoon and I have to go back on sunday, E2 levels are fine   and ec looks like it will be Tuesday. I can also tell you I can feel everyone of my 40 odd follicles and feel like I'm bursting.

Have a super weekend everyone

Julie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, excellent news!
You can only have 3 embies if you are 40 or over. Even so , not always recommended and it is the doctor who decides at the end( I have been told).
Blast: 3 weeks ago an embryologist told me that they don't freeze blasts at HH as they are not good at doing it. Apparently blasts get an extra layer of something , like a shell and they have problems with freezing because of it. I know that other clinics do it. Now Docs and nurses often say different things so check again!! I was very surprised!
They don't do 3 day transfers unless they are obliged to, because you had ec on a friday ( They are closed on Sundays). Therefore embies usually don't go to a 7 or 8 cells ( or rare) . The best I managed was 5 cells.
However , when freezing and thawing , the embies can loose some cells , not a problem as such if enough cells to start with,but often on a 2 day transfer there are 2 or 4 cells,  so the fact that they do a 2 day transfer is a bit of a problem I find. 
If you go to blasts, you must have a min of 6 embies ( I have been told) and it is a 5 day transfer. Also you then don't get frozen embies as they either all go to blasts or they are lost, and they don't freeze blasts.

As for Daniel elliott, I did not see him but 2 of his colleagues. Was ok, but not as good as when Daniel does it. Felt a bit dizzy with second one and still does. Daniel called me at home to check on me, and said it was normal ( not so sure). I am not supposed to see him for 2 or 3 weeks, now as the body should not be pertubed for 2 weeks, but if on Monday I am still dizzy, I will call him. 
Don't apologise for asking questions I am happy to help anytime, although I don't know much! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Future mummy - congrats on having your embies on board. ~Hope the next 2w is bearable.

Julie-Anne - HH have great success rates on FETs with Day 2/3 embies - the last national average rate for under 35s was 17.9% and HH's rate was 27%. For older people there aren't enough FETs done in most clinics to have statistically valid %ages but HH still get roughly the same results for older people. They are choosy on what to freeze so perhaps that is why more survive the thaw and go on to implant. I have heard of people at HH with lots of embies - and that could be you with your 40 follies (wow!) - freezing some on Day 2 and taking others to blast. I have also heard of people (not at HH) defrosting and then taking to blast what survives the thaw.

Bettyx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone. 
I am pleased to see how things are moving positively for some of you and congratulations to midlands for her BFP.

Myself,I haven't had any AF for more than 60 days now and I went back to HH yesterday who did blood tests and scan.It seems that I have no cycle (which never happened to me before- I have normally 30 to 40 days cycles). I suspect it might be a consequence of the OHSS I had in Sept.06.Now HH have decided toput meon the pill for onemonth as my hormones are too high and I should be able to start a FET cycle at day 21 of my pill.
I feel quite blottered and my breast is painful but just can't understand what's going on.

Anyone had a similar experience ?

Sara xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for the good wishes - Rafs, Mrs GG, CarrieP, Sara13, Lobs, Betty M, Woo, Clairol, Almamay, Julie-anne, wannabemum, EBW, future mummy, scooter, rooth, cheerry, loubeedood and anyone i've missed!!!

Feeling OK but still anxious about how things are going. Saw GP and have a scan booked in Germany but for about 5.5 weeks - will this be too early...do not mind having to go back again though if i need to. What are they looking for at 6 week scan? 

Julie-Anne - Take good care of yourself with those 40 follies....you must be looking forward to e/c! I did accupuncture before and after e/t at Harley Street. Saw 2 of Daniel's colleagues. I found it was not that bad getting there and back (DH drove!) but did make the whole day longer. Of course, as i managed a BFP i would say it was worth it....but i am biased now!

Futuremummy - great news with the embies - good luck for the 2WW!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Future mummy- great news...why the heck did I think you were early 30s lol
  Funny I also keep thinking Julie Anne IS ugly betty....rofl. I know shes not but I just keep thinking it.....(sorry Julie Anne)

Sara hope it all sorts itself out for you soon.

Midlands lass- at 5.5w you will be able to tell that the pgy is in the right place and might get to see the fetal pole.. At 6w you can sometimes see the hb but not always (why my prev clinic waited til 7w).  Thats all I know but I hope that helps a little.  No doubt some of the other ladies on here can help a bit more.  I had a scan at exactly 5w (pain and suspected ectopic) we confirmed sac was there and the fetal pole wasnt at that point. Most importantly confirmed it wasnt ectopic.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks EBW! That was really helpful! Still worried about ectopic so will keep the appointment i've got!

You made me laugh about Julie-Anne's picture .... we will all be thinking it now!

You know with the HSG dates needing to be before 14th day - i wonder if they do not do it after that day because it is possible that you could be pregnant.... I was told this before my lap and dye...i thought silly in somecases (like mine) because we knew it was impossible for me to be!

X


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Future Mummy - 3 embies - that's great! I had just the 2 put back in.  

I am now Day 9 of my 2ww (although they are counting from the ec date) and getting very impatient. My body and mind are playing tricks on me, first I had a couple of days of nausea, then tiredness, then nothing and now strange aches and pains in my stomach which I am hoping is not the precursor to af. As this is my first attempt I have nothing to compare it to. What symptoms (if any) has anyone else had?

Julie-Anne - 40 follicles? My god, you must feel like you're about to explode!! I felt sore enough with 17 or so. Here's hoping for a nice big crop of eggs from that, Fingers crossed for you.  

Everyone else undergoing treatment or the dreaded 2ww, good luck!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EMBW- you made me laugh about my ugly betty picture. On the aussie / kiwi thread a couple of them said it was great to put a face to a name. bless   

Future mummy  & Betty- Thanks for the info in embies and blasts. I guess I'll play it by ear and see what we get first.

FM & midlandlass- thanks for info on Daniel and co. Sorry your feeling dizzy FM. I guess it makes for a long day going for acupuncture before and after et but it helps and midlands lass had got me inspired. I hope you've passed the torch on. Whos next to test?

Sarah- sorry about your af. Luckily that although I was at risk of ohss last cycle hence why they abandoned I didn't get it so my cycle started again pretty quickly. Having that with pco and irregular cycles I can have bloating, sore boobs etc for weeks before af arrives. Hope af arrives soon   

smileylogo- Good luck for your 2ww hun. Sorry cant answer re symptoms but sending you lots of positive vibes      Thanks for the good wishes and 40 + follicles is extreme just call me greedy.   Although it was more like 70 for me last cycle so fingers crossed it doesn't go to that again. I feel like a battry hen so cluck cluck     

DH is at the pub with hard words from me to take it easy!! I wish we had his swimmers in the freezer then I wouldn't worry. Do any of you ever worry your dh or dp wont be able to manage a sample on the day? Even with visual aids if required, I guess it must be stressful. Gosh I'm starting to sound loopy      time to go to bed


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

hello everyone,  

Betty - thanks so much for updating the hall of fame. 

Future mummy - well done and wishing you all the best.  fingers and everything crossed for you. 

Julie-anne - good luck with E/C on Tuesday.  40 follies!!! blimey.. that's something! well done you.  I was just watching Ugly Betty and thought of you... it's funny!!

Midland lass - look after yourself and make sure you get plenty of rest. 

I am meeting with Mr. L on Tuesday for our initial consulation, i cannot wait!  I'm so looking forward to starting treatment, it's a strange feeling. I feel very ready and well informed, of course, i'm sure i have a lot more to learn as we go.   

Can i just say how much i love this message board - it's great to have you all! i feel right at home.  

Have a good weekend and sending everyone positive vibes. 

Julie anne - i might bump into you on Tuesday at HH. Where do they do E/C? I'm meeting Mr. L at the sainsbury wing.  I have never been to HH before so it'll be an adventure. 

night night... 
R x 

PS - future mummy & Julie-anne  - where do you go for your acupuncture? Daniel?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Smileylogo with my bfp I had lots of weird pains etc and went through the symptoms you describe.  The trouble with the 2ww (and even pgy) is that even the same woman can have completely different symptoms each pgy in her life. Dunno why it has to be so damn difficult and contradictory.  All I can say is it doesnt actually mean its a bad sign. Sending lots of sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

EBW  thanks for that. Sets my mind slightly at rest. I'll just have to keep sending love and positive vibes to my 'petit pois'


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

smileylogo- Thought I would blow you some bubbles for luck and to get you started and a few for the others on our thread too     

rafs- thanks for the good wishes. 40 is just greedy I know. Still not every follicle has an egg so who knows what I'll get. The  message board is great I agree and I think it has saved my marriage. Even though dh doesn't seem to need the support I need with the fertility thing he is pleased I have ff and don't constantly go on to him about it like I did before I got brave enough to post on ff. Now I've met some of the girls usually once a month and chatted on the threads I leave him alone   So win win and I get all my questions answered by lovely people who can relate. I hope your appointment with Mr goes well. He is very nice. Your appointment is within the main part of hh and were we all have treatment, scans etc is in the wolfson family clinic which is beside the main part of the hospital so I don't think we will cross paths on Tuesday but good luck.    

The Acupuncturist Midlands Lass, FM and I see is Daniel Elliot at the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley Street. He and his colleagues are very good and I know quite a few women who have recently got BFP's and been treated there. The number is 0207 935 2030. I have found acupuncture really helps my cycle so worth a look.

Night all


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Betty M, I heard too that HH is excellent at FET. But why can't they freeze them after 3 days, their chances ( and ours) would be much greater. And the doc was telling me this morning that is is normal to have only a 2 cells embryos at day 2, but if it is frozen that way , surely increases problems when thawing? Interesting.
However , yes their technique for freezing and thawing is well known for beeing the best in England and maybe even in Europe. 

EBW, I am flattered. I do not look one day over 30   

Smiley logo, I am wishing your petits pois lots of   

Julie Anne, if you have ec on tuesday you will probably have your et on thursday unless you go for blasts. However day 5 would be sunday, so interesting to know if they would do it sat or monday. 

Have a fab week end all, can't wait for my gestone injection tomorrow morning  

Future Mummy


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone

What a lovely sunny day, raises my spirits and optimism levels (badly in need of raising). Had a lovely long walk with my 8 mnth puppy, Jet which also helped. The fields were all frosty and glittery and the sun was shining down, a few feel-good moments!!

I was just re-reading Julie Annes comment on how she sometimes worries that her DH might not be able to 'do the business'. I must admit, the same thought has crossed my mind, especially the time we went for the initial count as we got stuck in traffic and made it with only 5 mins to spare - he still managed and was back out before I had even walked back from the car-park!!!


Sending happy, sunny thoughts to all you out there


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Smiley dh had obviously had lots of practice     Oh a puppy how sweet. What sort of dog is he?


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Interesting discussion about freezing and blastocysts.  Personally I think I'd rather try for blasts than have frozen embryos .... I don't know if this will be possible though as I had 9 follicles yesterday (day 9 of stims) so might not have enough eggs/embryos to try for day 5.  Futuremummy, at what stage do you need 6 embryos if blasts are to be a possibility?  Day 2??

Next scan and blood test on Monday for me.  

Good luck to all, and have a happy weekend
Carrie


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie - the puppy is a black labrador, very sweet and bought to try and take our (or rather MY) minds off the ttc thing. Also very good for trying to lose a little weight and get a bit fitter. There's nothing like HAVING to take a dog out twice a day to get you motivated, I really enjoy my walks with him (except for when he's naughty).

Is anyone else due to be at HH Wed morning


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

I too am at HH and today is day 5 of my 2ww and so far so good........
I remember from my 1st IVF cycle though that the 2nd week can be a bit trickier.  
Sadly I am not overly optimistic with only having had 1 embie put back (from 5 eggs!) and it fertlised 24 hours later than hoped so hadn't divided. I know our chances are pretty slim but I guess stranger things have happened.

I love reading all the messages on here and hearing about everyone elses experiences - a massive boost!
Thanks for the support & lots of luck to you all.
xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi loubeedood - there's always hope, so don't go giving up.You need nice positive vibes for your little embie. Stranger things have happened you know!

I was having a major downer this am too after having some period-type pain over the last 2 days but it has completely disappeared now so who knows?? Only 4 days to go!!!! Getting VERY anxious now!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello,

CarrieP, I was told by docs that it was 6 embryos on day 2, but I have noticed that the docs at HH don't always agree with one another , and I would check again ( they wait until the eggs have fertilised to advise you).For me of course as I had only 3 eggs , there was no suspense!! It would have been too risky to try for blasts. It does make sense though. Mind you at the end of the day they are your embryos so if you have 5 and you insist, maybe they would say yes? It is an extra 500 pounds though. Not sure if have to pay that extra if on NHS treatment. 
You are doing very well with 9 follies, and fingers crossed , you will be able to go to blasts. 

Loubeedood, i'd say you have all the chance in the world to have a BFP. Sometimes girls have  blasts and a BFN . It might very well be thriving in your womb. 
One of the embryologists ( you must think I spend my time talking to them  ) told me that there has been some research regarding the time the embryos spend outside the womb.Some research done in the world somewhere showed that embryos may well be more likely to develop well inside the womb than outside , in a media. However they have not reached any conclusion indicating they should change their ways for time beeing. 
That little embie you have may have many cells by now!   

Smiley, your cramps that have now gone could very well be implantation pains! sounds good to me.  
As for me, well my bottom has become a pin cushion, and my breasts are starting to get quite sore. 
Implantation usually happens between day 5 and day 12 , am  I right? 
I don't have any pain and I am not too bloated compared to last time, and no colitis so far, although it is only the beginning of the progesterone. 
I feel different than when first IVF. I don't feel pregnant, I did first time. I guess my mind  is trying to protect me from too much hurt if BFN. 
I was doing supermarket duties this afternoon with DH carrying the heavy stuff in and out of trolley, and did not feel scared of trolleys bumping to me like last time. I guess I feel I don't have too much chance of a BFP with my history of adenomyosis and that stupid doc who 2 years  ago said I had nearly no chance of getting pregnant .. with IVF. 
It really stayed in my memory!!
Was going to go out tonight but still tired of this week . I have been watching loads of DVDs. First " love hurts" series with Adam Faith and Zoe Wanamaker ( saw the series more than 10 years ago on TV and loved it) and , (you are going to laugh) the "bionic woman",  which I used to love in the end of 70's ( I feel quite old suddenly , basically anything which does not involve stressing my neurones.
Future Mummy


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

This is just a quickie as have to take the dog out & its getting dark!!!

Im on day 3 of stimms (puregon), day 19 of buserelin. My AF came as usual on the 27th Jan & usually last for about 3 days. However - I'm still spotting? Could this be the drugs?

I know its sounds daft but I'm scared to tell the hospital in case they abandon treatment. Has anyone else experienced this?


Thanks & hope everyone is having a 'relaxing' weekend. (Does the worrying ever stop?!!)

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
hope everyone enjoyed the sunny day.  

Julie anne - thanks for daniel's info.  I have been seing an acupuncturist, too.  I have been seeing her for 2 months now, but will see a new guy next week.  I'll start my treatment with him (Robert Ogilvie) next week - i've been told he specialises in fertility and has a lot of experience with IVF patients.  I really believe in acupuncture and i know it does wonders!


Sending positive vibes to everyone....  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend. 

R xxx

PS.  how do you attach smiley faces? i don't think mine works


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

yay.. i got the smiley face to work... 

sorry, i'm still new at this and i'm still finding my way around..


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all just a quick post before I go out. Is it normal to have sore (.)(.) while stimming as mine have started to really hurt and I don't remember if from last time.

FM- Bionic Women gosh I remember it too but is it really as cheesy as I remember and what about the bionic man?

Hi to everyone else have a great night


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all  - its been ages since I last posted - bit of a break and all that....just to say I start the dreaded downregging tomorrow - anyone else out there at the same point ? 

Good luck all, sounds like some positive things are happening

Totally aside, can you have unprotected sex when downregging ? Not that I felt like it last time mind.....

R


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi RR, 

Just wanted to say good luck with the cycle and wishing you lots of positive vibes   Not too sure if you will remember me but we cycled at the same time last year. I don't post on here anymore but always read the posts to keep in touch.

Hello to everyone else at HH and wishing you all well 

Ants


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Lobs, when I was at beginning of stimming I was bleeding then spotting for a couple of days, so for me it is normal, when is your first scan? if you are worried it is better to tell your clinic but I am sure they will say it is normal. 
They usually don't worry about spotting at this stage. I would be very surprised if they were to stop treatment at this stage because of spotting.
The only time when they are concerned is on transfer day , if you bleed as it might be the lining that is not staying thick so they check for it. They did for me as I was spotting, but thanks god I was told it was due to the cervix beeing a bit bruised after ec.

Julie Anne, yes it is cheesy ( Bionic woman) but Ilove it and lovethe actress . Can't remember her name though, I am crap with names apart from George Clooney and Brad Pitt.
I did like the 6 million dollar man , and when I was a little girl and had a barbie doll, instead of having Ken as her fiance I had chosen the bionic man doll with the funny eye.   
Don't you have a scan today? hope it went well  
To be honest , regarding sore boobs, mine were not until I started the gestone progesterone , now they are but not as painful yet as last time. 
I am starting to get  light cramps down there on day 4 and it sounds too early to be implantation pain.Oh well , we'll see.  
Hope you all have a nice day, looks like terrible weather. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning all  

Just back for hh which was so quiet. I'm pleased that I am defiantly going to do ec on Tuesday and I have to do the final jab tonight at 10.30. I have to be has hh at 7.00am on Tuesday so was wondering how long the whole process usually takes on average? Still have around 40 follicles and apparently 3 are mature already and a lot close but she didnt give me any measurements today as she was running late and had other people to see. Now I'm getting my hopes up but also nervous as can't believe I've got this far. No puregon for me today and thats it now.

FM- George Clooney and Brad Pitt, A girl after my own heart  . I admit to liking the bionic women when I was younger as well and wonder women and the 6 million dollar man too so would love to see some of them again but sadly I think the actions scenes may be better in my memories than reality. I have series 3 & 4 of 24 to watch on 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes and remember your are pregnant until proven otherwise     

RR- good luck with your dr hun    

Lobs- my af only stopped about 2 days ago so on day 5/6 and it has not stopped things for me and lining is a very good triple layer so try not to worry although I know this is easier said than done  

smileylogo- sorry your having some worrying pains. Sending you lots of positive vibes and hoping you will get a BFP!!!!    

loubeedood- Also sending you lots of positive vibes and hoping you will get a BFP    

sara13- has af arrived yet? If not then     come on af!!

Carrie- hope your follies are doing well and good luck for your scan and blood test tomorrow    

Wannabemum- how are the jabs going. Have you started the other ones yet? Hope your blood test and scan? goes well tomorrow. I'm not at hh then as I had though so sadly we wont meet up.

Sending positive vibes to all I've missed. hoping all you 2ww'ers will get lots of BFP's and can pass the torch on to the rest of us.

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Future mummy - I remember the bionic man with the funny eye!!!! I don't think myself or my brother had it but a friend did! How funny!! Blast from the past. I used to have one of those Girls World heads with hair that got longer but you could never get it shorter again without cutting it, did anyone else have one??
Ok, time for the shopping run. DH refusing to come so he gets to clean out the guinea pigs!!!

have a good weekend girls!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie - you were wondering about the ec process. the actual process takes about 30 mins generally but you're generally at HH for most of the day and your ec will probably take quite a bit longer due to your huge amount of follicles. With me I had the late night inj at midnight and had to be there for 10am. We waited around then got taken through and everything explained (the procedure and normal checks). I was last on the list and it sounds like you are first. Then DH had to go and do his bit. Then I was taken through to the recovery room and had to put on a gown, theatre hat and spongy slippers. The nurses came and were very reasuring. Then the anaesthetist and ec Dr came to see me to go over everything again and check I understood. Then I had to give myself a painkilling suppository and they inserted a needle into my arm. You walk through to the theatre and they do blood pressure etc then after lying on the theatre table I was given three different sloutions through the needle in my arm, the first was a sedative, the second and very strong painkiller and the third an anaesthetic drug, then I was fast asleep and woke up just as they were finishing. The they wheel you out and you rest on the trolley for a bit and they give you sandwiches and a cup of tea and the Dr came to tell me how many eggs I had. After 1 1/2 - 2 hours you can get up and they let you get dressed and take the needle out of your arm once you have peed (you have to pee or they don't let you go home). I got an extra inj into the needle before it was taken out to prevent nausea as I had to travel in a car for about an hour after to get home. Then I went home and spent most of that night and the next day sleeping!!

Hope that helps, don't worry. I was really scared but there is honestly nothing to it and if I need another cycle I won't be concerned by it at all. 

Happy smiley thoughts to all


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Smiley,

Thanks so much for the info. It is exactly what I wanted to know. You are a star   

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Julie Anne this is wonderful, and also you go early on Tuesday so you will be among the first to have ec, not too much waiting. I had to do my late night injection at midnight!!
You probably are doing yours between 8 and 10pm?
They really look after you well at EC and the nurses pamper you.
I like all the nurses there but Josephine and Carl are my favorite. They are so kind.
Smiley logo, I can't remember having a doll with hair growing 
Did not like wonder woman much , did not like her outfit  
It is weird to see all those old science fiction stuff where a computer used to be the size of a small room and the mobile phones were talkie walkies. And what about that 70's fashion sense? 
Anyway, after ET I usually find I can't use my brain much as so much stress and finally trying to relax a bit. The accupuncture before and expecially after sent me in a near coma, so can't watch too much brainy films.Today I am starting to feel I have a bit more energy but have to take it easy , as the first 3 days are supposed to be very quiet?
I am not going back to work for another week ( took one week off) , different from last time when only had 3 days after ET including week end. Implantation is sometime in 12 first days , so not taking any chance. Not running around like a chicken this time. Tempted to go swimming and relax in the pool , as docs say that it is a good idea after 3 days as long as not overdoing it . Will probably go tomorrow.
Today , just going for a walk in park , definetely no cycling.
Maybe will go for a facial next week. I wish I could have a waxing session too but I guess better not during first 2 weeks.  Could not contemplate doing it either while stimming as ovaries were sore and was too bloated to be flexible ! But god I feel I could do with a make over !   
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Smiely - I remember the Girls World.  Mine was an old version where you couldn't make the hair longer,  but my younger sister had one with the extending hair!  ALways seemed far superior to mine!!

Julie - I'd echo what Smiely says about EC, however I was vaguely aware of what was going on during the procedure, but it wasn't painful at all. The anethetist was lovely and keen that I was 'topped up' with drugs!  Good luck with your late night jab - enjoy the needle free day tomorrow!

I'm back at HH in the morning for  a 3rd supressed scan.  Just hoping that this time all is ok and I can start stimms.  

Off for a walk in the sunshine now.  Happy Sunday all


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi evryone,

I am not posting much but I keep reading the thread. All good and interesting information.

Julie-Anne- still no AF on my side. I went to HH last Thursday (1st Feb) for scan and blood test. The scan was showing no cycle so I could have started my FET cycle however the blood test was too high. They have put me on the pill (Mycrogynon) for 1 month and I'll be starting buserlinin on day 21 of the pill. Quite strange, I don't understand everything and I am not sure whether I should expect at all any AF ?

Anyone with a similar experience / I am worried that if I have no AF my lining of the uterus will not be ideal for the implantation...

Good luck to all of you.

Sara13 xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sara13 said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> I am not posting much but I keep reading the thread. All good and interesting information.
> 
> ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi girls

some of you may remember me from last year when I was under Mr T. I'm at Woking now, but have just heard that we are getting a new consultant from Hammersmith. I was just wondering if any of you know who it is.

All the best to all of you x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hurray...after 25 days of down reg can finally start stimms today!!   

R x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Good afternoon Girlies,

Hope everyone is ok?

Was anyone @ HH this morning from around 8:20 - 10:30 if so I may have seen you? If you was there hope you had good results.

Take care

wannabemum07 x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon all!!  

Sara 13 you were asking about Af on mycrogynon. If you have started it already and am starting buserilin on day 21 you may get af after you start Buserelin but are not likely to before then. I used to be on mycrogynon and got af 2-3 days after stopping each time. Hope this helps!

Future Mummy - you are obviously doing too much. Mind you, I also got light cramps a few days ago but all gone now. OMG it's the day-after-tomorrow!!!!  I'm getting so nervous now!!!! What do you go for your test??

take care all
Smileyxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all!

Julie Ann - best of luck with ec tomorrow.  Hope it all goes smoothly. Will be thinking of you. Thanks for advice on spotting - it seems to have subsided so Im keeping fingers crossed!

Rooth - thats great news - welcome to 'stimms-world'!!

Futuremummy - hope you're sticking to your sofa & having lots of rest!

Sending EVERYONE lots of    .

Me - had blood test this morning (day 5 stimms) & HH havent called back - so it looks like I'll have to call them. Last time I had to call them it was bad news so just praying they've been busy today. 

Lots of love to everyone

Lobs
xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

They were busy today  !! Phew!

Blood ok - scan Friday. Hope I have some follies to look at!!

Have a lovely evening everyone!

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Lobs - they didn't always call me back either and when they did it was bad news so with me it was 'no news is good news'. Glad that was the case with you

Julie-    for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and all those little follies

It's getting closer, one more full day to go then I'm up for THE test. SOOOOOOOOO nervous. HELP!!!!!

Off to have some quiet time with DH

take care


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie Anne Good luck for EC tomorrow!  I am sure you will get lots of eggs ! 
They take extremely good care of you there and the fact that they have an anesthesist on site is excellent as they can administer strong sedation 

Lobs, Hope your blood test results are fine. I am sure they were just busy.  

Smiley logo, the fact that you have had some cramps but they are gone and no red bleeding( spotting is ok , but does not necessarily happens) , sounds like implantation to me. Sending you lots of   and fingers crossed.

The light cramps that were there yesterday came back today all day. Not painful , justthere. IO hada very bad night as had a lower back ache accentuated when lying down! not very painful , more like a cramp . So kept turning and turning , got all the duvet coverand I don't think DH had a good night either as a result. 
My boobs are really getting bigand sore , especially sore in the morning.
A tiny bit of heartburn but nothing major , just have to make sure I eat little at a time. 
And this is only day 5! I am bored already sitting on my sofa, and enough of the bionic woman.  
Went for a walk though to get some fresh air and to not feel like a complete "vegetable".
Tomorrow going to west end to have lunch with a friend and do some window shopping , surely good for the moral and will keep my mind off things? Will take it easy though. 
Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Julie - Just popping in to wish you all the best of luck for EC tomorrow.  Hope everything goes smoothly and you are back home by early afternoon to put your feet up and rest.  

All the best,
Katie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girlies,

Julie - I will be thinking of you tomorrow & thanks again for your text.  Sending you positive thoughts, what time is your appointment?   

Rooth - good luck with the long awaited stimms, hope your first day went well. 

Lobs - Im pleased you was able to speak to someone at the hospital & able to put your mind at ease.  The HH never called me back today funnily enough, do you think I should have called them? I think I will call tomorrow. 

Futuremummy - Take it easy & look after yourself, I will be having ec on Friday or Monday all depending on 2nd scan results on Wednesday. 

wannabemum07 x


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All

Hope you are all well? 
1 week down in my 2ww - 1 more to go! Just wish I could feel a little more optimistic  

Smileylogo - cannot believe you have only got 1 more day to go until your test - I have got everything crossed for you    

Julie - Best of luck for tomorrow  

Lobs - glad to hear they were a just a bit busy and nothing else - it has happened to me a few times so no news is not necessarily bad news. Good Luck for Friday  

Take care everyone

Lx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Good luck for tomorrow Julie-Anne.  I've got the same schedule as you but a day later - I trigger tonight at 10:30 and have to be at HH for 7am on Weds.  If you're feeling up to a post after your ec tomorrow it would be good to know how long you had to wait at the clinic in the morning before it was your turn.  I'm a bit worried about not being allowed to drink anything from midnight onwards .... I have been drinking enough water to fill a swimming pool during downregging and stims and I think sudden withdrawal might be a problem!!

Bloods were OK today but follicle growth has been a bit uneven - I only had 4 that were a good size, the others were lagging behind.  Well, I guess we'll see on Weds how many eggs there are.

Great news that you can start stims now Rooth!

Good luck to everyone who's got big dates coming up,

Carrie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP, when I had first IVF , I had trigger at 12.30 , went there for 9 and had ec around 2. they had many people ( 18 couples I think) . Was told I could eat something light until 6.30.I had a cold and sore throat so no hot drinks was torture so by the time it was 10, I begged the doc to let me have some black tea. He said ok as long as no milk or sugar, and just a small cup.

This time last week, as had trigger at midnight was told to arrive at 10 and have light breakfast with dry toast ( yuk) and tea or coffee without milk before 7am. then nothing till EC, which happened around 12.30.
I was doing fine actually with no water and 1h 30 before EC , one of the nurses came to see me and instructed me to have a glass of water. No tea no coloured water of any kind but I HAD to drink a cup of cold water . When I asked why I was told to keep me not dehydrated by the time I am sedated . Very confusing. Then the anesthesist 30 mn later asked me when did I have my last drink and food. She said it was fine I had had some water as not intubated. The stomach had to be completely empty though ( apparently it makes recovery of ec less painful ). Then 20 mns before EC another nurse asked me same questions. Seemed surprised I had some water but said ok. Anyway , I was fine and ET was OK and had no pain after.
So maybe it is new regulations to drink a bit of water 1 hour before?  All the girls having ec around same time as me were allowed the water. I guess if they don't tell you to , maybe you can ask them? the nurse who advised me to have some water is called Carl. 
Don't drink any though unless you get the OK! 
4 good follies is a very good result and between now and EC they will grow further.
I wish you good luck for your EC on Wednesday 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Goodluck today Julie Anne I guess you are there by now!!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

CarrieP - I also had final inj at 12 midnight and was told I could have tea with milk and buttered toast at 5.30am (sometimes I think they make it up as they go along!!). Then when I got to HH at 10am I was told to have a glass of water also. The empty stomach thing is to stop you feeling nauseous due to the strong painkillers they give. Also it's in case they do have to intubate you for some reason (bleeding etc, all the stuff on the consent form). Of course that is extremely rare but it's a safety thing. I was also last on list so went in about 1.30pm. The waiting time does pass quickly though, I thought I'd be really thirsty and starving hungry but I actually wasn't, although the tea and sandwiches after were very welcome.

Julie Anne - by the time you read this you will have had your ec WooWoo!!!!!!  Hope everything went well, been thinking of you all morning   

Future mummy - I think I have the right person, but I get confused, You are just starting week 2 of your 2ww right?? That is about the same time as I had my cramps and they too were not particularly painful but just kept me awake half the night, then they went!! 

wish me luck for tomorrow girls!!!!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Loubeedood - don't feel too negative. I also found it difficult to be positive at beginning of my 2ww, it seemed to be an eternity away. But now it's tomorrow and I want to run away!!!


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Smileylogo    

Lots of Love 

Lobs
xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Afternoon Girls

Thank you all so much for your good wishes and positive vibes     I really appreciate it and find it so helpful to know we are all sharing the highs and lows of our experiences togeather.

I'm home but feeling very dopey still as needed lots of drugs for pain as ovaries were very swollen. Well the good news is considering today was only day 9 since I started that they got 12 useable eggs and there were quite a lots of unusable. They will not make a final decision until /Thursday/Friday re fresh transfer as still at risk of ohss due to hormone levels and  the number of follicles I had. Now the dreaded wait to see if they fertilize and I'm now certain I will insist on a day 3 transfer instead of day 2 all being well.

Carrie- Good luck for tommorrow!!     In answer to your question I went at 7am and had done my late night jab at 10.30 pm sunday. I was told nothing to eat or drink form midnight and yes I was thirsty this morning. Only 6 ec's this morning so pretty quiet. I went in for ec about 9.30 and was third on the list. They were all really lovely and couldn't have treated me better so high praise to the hh team. I will be thinking of you in the morning. 


Smileylogo- so glad no af so far and sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow         

Futuremummy- thanks for you lovely messages. Hope your doing well on your     

EBW1969- thanks for thinking of me this morning and hope your well!  

Sara- thanks for the good wishes and hope the pill does the trick!!!

Lobs- thanks for good wishes and good luck for scan on Friday!!!    

Almay - thanks also for the good wishes and not long for you now    

loubeedood - thanks for thinking of me and your doing really well. Try and stay positive and sending you lots of     for luck       

Wannabemum- good luck for your scan tommorrow and for ec on Friday or Monday     

Hi to everyone I've missed. Hope your well and will keep you posted,

Julie xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Great to hear from you Julie-Anne!  I'm so pleased about your 12 eggs and hoping for great fertilisation   

Thanks also to futuremummy and smileylogo for telling us about your ec experiences - it has helped to put my mind at ease.  All the best for tomorrow smileylogo - I would say I'll be thinking of you, but will probably be too sedated for that    Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you now, though!

Hi to everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the messages of encouragement everybody (now it's day 8 of 2ww for me) ............I so appreciate it x

Wow - fabulous news Julie-Anne, 12 useable eggs is amazing and fingers firmly crossed for fertilisation - Well done you!  

Smileylogo - everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Bet you cannot believe that the day is almost here!!!!!   

CarrieP - best of luck for tomorrow, sending loads of positive vibes your way  

Lobs - good luck for Friday  

Lx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Been away from computer for a few days now and things are moving fast here.

Julie-anne  Well done on getting through the e/c! Good luck for the 12 egg fertilisation and hoping you recover quickly so you get e/t done safely!  

Smileylogo - good luck for tomorrow...!!!!  

CarrieP- Good luck for the e/c. It will be over in a flash!  

Hi to everyone else

Feeling OK but very, very windy. Hoping this is normal for a new BFP but DH is having to suffer some terrible smells and dog cannot be blamed for them all. Infact bloating is pretty uncomfortable at times   Not complaining though!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Julie-Anne  12 eggs is double the most they ever got from me...!!! Sending good fertilization vibes your way.....

Carrie and smileylogo good luck for tomorrow

As for me dp is off to do his "thing" tomorrow lol so they can see if the little guys are doing ok....  Then my appt is next Tues for the HSG.  Had a tough couple of days as yesterday was 3m since we found out we lost the baby, today I would have had 4m to go and is 3m since the ERPC....I just want to get things moving as it were...Difficult when these "kind of anniversary type things" appear....

Anyway onwards and upwards I guess.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie Anne, congratulations on getting 12 good eggs! that's wonderful! I hope you manage to get a day 3 transfer. You might get a chance if they want you to rest an extra day because of the  possibility of OHSS. I tried both time to get it and they said no, saying no difference ( I don't really agree). They were adamant. It is not their policy to do it , unless of course there is a medical reason.I am sending you lots of   for the next few days.

CarrieP, good luck tomorrow!
Smiley logo, I am on day six. Tomorrow officially half there!!!! I wish you the best for testing day, lots of   
EBW 
Midland lass , wind can be very painful! last time I was on cyclogest I looked and felt like a hot air balloon, and although I had a BFN it took nearly a month to get less windy!! hope it settles down soon.

Loobedood, sending you lots of   

Lobs, good luck on Friday! 

As for me was very faint this morning when arrived in Eqast Acton . Another delicious effect of the injections. , then had the gestone injection and had to sit for 5 mns as I was not far from seeing stars.The nurse said I was a bit on the pale side ! 
Also a bit nauseous , and this is all textbook progesterone .
As for cramps not too bad, come and go. 
Boobs going into a different dimension  DH noticed it immediately . I was talking about what my day was going to be this morning , first thing , while having breakfast, and all he replied was " got they are getting big" he was not even looking at me while I was talking   . Men honestly!!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

*Carrie-* Thinking of you this morning  I hope your ec is successful and you get lots of lovely eggs.       

*FM-* the jobs sound awful but good news on the boobs as that could be a sign of a BFP in the making Thinking of you.   

*EBW1969 - *    the anniversary must be awful for you and dp. I hope his contribution goes well today and not long before you can get things underway again 

*Midlandslass-* good to hear form you and er interesting side affect with you wind.Hope it calms down soon as you dog wont bareable to take the blame for ever  

*Wannabemum- * good luck for your scan today. Let us know how it goes 

Hi to every one I've missed. I'm still feeling a bit dippy today but am sure its the drugs wearing off. Thanks for your good wishes yesterday. I am feeling much better today except for feeling worried about wether our eggs and swimmers have done their thing. Is it just me or is the 1st time the worst because you don't know wether they will fertilize. Now I'm hoping HH don't call as they said they will only call if their are problems to discuss. Off tommorrow and even though I was hoping for a day 3 transfer it will probably be tomorrow all being well we can do a fresh et. I've got a busy morning planned with a visit to my acupuncturist before hand and after et when (thinking positive) it happens. When do the cramps and spotting stop after ec?

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Julie Anne, every girl is different and everytime is different too. First time I had cramps for 3 days but not too bad, this time nothing at all, just a twinge or two on day of ec.
Are you thinking still of blasts ? I believe the embryologists are the ones to talk to about it. But maybe it would have to be discussed today? as theyneed a special media? not sure, but at the time of my review , Lavery told me if enough eggs on EC then I would need to talk to embryologists. 
The doc told me to call after 10 am the dayafter ec to get the result of fertilisation, so if you want to call now you will get the results, unless you prefer to wait tomorrow anyway, everybody is different, I sure could not wait.The first time I had IVF they were caling routinely but they have apparently changed the way they do it recently.
The embryologists are really nice and explain everything in details ( not like the docs). 
I am sure your little ones will do fine Julie Anne. 12 eggs is very good!Sending you lots of   
Carrie, I am too thinking of you and hope ec went very well and I am sending you lots of   
Wannabemum, hope the scan went well   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi FM,

Thanks for your advice on calling. We were not told we could. I just got DH to call as I was to nervous. Apparently we have 6 which have fertalized and look like they would be good for implantation at this stage.   We will know more in the morning but I am SO relieved that fertilization did happen and am really happy with 6 as after all it just takes one.  Do you know how many good embryos you need to have to be able to freeze at hh?

Thanks for your advice and support

J x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Julie - I'm pleased that your feeling better today.  

Carrie - I hope that your ec went well for you today & that they got loads of eggs.  

Futuremummy - Congratulations on your inflation, good excuse to buy new underwear, lucky you!  

Rooth - How is the stimms going? well I hope.  

Lobs - How are you feeling? what time is your scan on Friday? 

Well girls, not sure what's happening with me at the moment, went for 3rd scan today and was told that I have continue with the Puregon & Orgalutran until Friday when I have to go back for another scan.  The results today were as follows:

L Ovary - 14mm x 2, 12mm x1 - On Monday I had 2, today I have 3, could one have grown so quick? 

R Ovary - 12mm x 2, 10mm x 1, 14mm x 1 - The right one doesn't seem to have grown much?  

And I see a different sonographer than Monday & this one said that my ovaries were quite high up.

I was wondering if anyone knew what is the longest time that I can stay on the injections, and could they abandon the tx if the follicles haven't grown much from now til Friday as I'm a little bit worrried.   has anyone else had this particular experience?

Hope everyone else that I haven't mentioned is doing well with tx etc.

Caroline x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all
  

HOORAY!!!!  I got a BFP this morning!!!!!
was so convinced it would be BFN, but they rang me at 12.45, just as I was ringing them to say it was POSITIVE!!!

Still can't believe it, been in tears, DH also a bit choked but not admitting it (you know what men are like).

Ok, going to go and take it easy now. Thanks for all your good wishes and Good Luck for everyone else reaching important points.


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

Smileylogo - thats fantastic!!!!!!!!    Congratulations.

Julie-Anne - thats great news. I'm so please for you . We have never got to fertilisation stage so this must be such a relief. 6 is brilliant - like you said - it only takes 1!!

Wannabemum - I'm sorry - I cant give you an answer Im afraid. All I know is that when I was in Spain I had to keep going back & each day cos my follies werent growing as fast as they hoped. Eventually though they grew all of a sudden - so there's hope for your scan on Friday.   I'm sure the other ladies can give you much more info than me. My scan is at 7am on Friday so I might see you there xxx

Carrie - thinking of you today - hope it's all going well.

Managed to inject myself 4 times yesterday morning. Once with Buserelin, once with puregon - not enough in cartridge so had to change it. Changed the needle - injected myself again - forgot to put new cartridge in!!- wondered why the pen didnt work! Changed cartridge & injected myself for a 4th time . I have to laugh cos if I think about it I'll cry!!! Hence sore tummy ..... 

Hope everyone's having a good day & is coping well with the stresses!

Take care all 

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Smileylogo that is wonderful news CONGRATULATIONS to both you and your hubby       
I wish you a healthy happy pregnancy 

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy
xXx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Smileylogo - Congratulations to you & DH on   .  You must be thrilled to bits, hope you can pass on your good luck to us all.  Look after you both.  Please keep us up to date.

Caroline x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Smileylogo - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So, so happy for you.  Well done.     . Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Julie-ann - so pleased that fertilization is going well.  When do you go back for your ET?  sending you lots and lots of positive vibes and wishing you all the best. 

FM - thinking of you too and wishing you all the best with you 2ww.   


As for us, we met with Mr. L yesterday, and as expected, we won't start next cycle but the cycle after next.  That will bring us to end of March - mid April.  In the meantime, I'll keep healthy and continue to eat well. I bought Zita West's book and been trying so hard to eat well and I've also given up coffee and alcohol...   I'm also seeing an acupuncturist and i'm sure he will do wonders!  


Hello to everyone and baby dust all around...  

Congrats again smiley logo.. so, so happy for you!!! it's great to get good news.  

Have a good afternoon. 

R xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Smileylogo.  Wishing you a stress free happy pgy!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Smileylogo this is fantastic!!!     I am so happy for you ! Now you must make sure you take it easy  , and enjoy your 9 months waiting.

Julie Anne, you're welcome. This is great news to have 6 fertilized. As far as I understand you can freeze as little or as many as you wish once you have your embies on board. Embryologists advise you on the day and they are ery nice, and they like to have a min of grade to ensure good chances, but you are entitled to freeze even just one , even if average grade, This is your money ( £ 500), and your embryos and although they are always good advice the final decision is yours.
The same for blasts, I found with HH you really need to push for answers and take matter in your own hands. At my first IVF had 6 fertilised eggs and Dr Lavery ( at review) said it was the minimum they advice for Blasts , however nobody ever told us that before it was too late to think about it. I did not even know all those options were possible, ( blasts or non blasts at 5 days ), was just happy to get some fertilized too and thinking of freezing the remaining. 
At the review I mentionned blasts and this is why we spoke of it. Not 100% sure we would have otherwise.
The only thing is there is a chance to loose all embryos if they don't make it to blasts. Also HH apparently does not freeze blasts although I would welcome a doc 's confirmation on this; so Julie anne, if you want or question the possibility of blasts , maybe better to call the embryologist back today, and if you don't , then the plan of having 2 embryos put in and the rest freezing sounds very good. In hindsight, I am happy with the way we did it first time, as I had some embies on board and some frozen ( 3 frozen and one excellent the other 2 average). I think it is always good to feel there are some frozen before going to blasts , just in case, as they can thaw them onthe day if and when no blasts, and no embies left so you can still have some embies put in.( if you still follow ). However , you probably won't need all this thinking as you will get a BFP   

Rafs, in about seven weeks you start,will come quickly, and in the mean time it gives extra time for your body to get in super form and the accupuncture takes a good few weeks to really appreciate the results so you are doing everything well .

Lobs , I did not know you liked needles so much  Can you inject on top of thighs tomorrow to give your little tummy some time? I never injected in my tummy actually. Only on top of thighs. Goes in easily and according to nurses and docs , no difference whatsoever. For some reasons found it easier!!

As for me nothing new to report, my bottom has a yellowish color where the bruising of gestone is, the boobs are stil xxl, and I have nearly no cramps , just twinges, from time to time and thefeeling of a slightly swollen womb ( probably wind though  ). Not as dizzy as yesterday , and no nausea today. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

smileylogo-          I'm so pleased to hear you're news!!!! You and DH must be over the moon if not a bit in shock still. Now you'll have to pass the torch on to FM  

Rafs- hope the appointment went well yesterday. at least you know when you will be getting started now and as you say can work on the preparation such as acupuncture and the zita west diet  

Caroline- Try not to worry hun. You can I think be on stimulation drugs up to 12 possibly 14 days. Once they have your blood test hormone levels back they might be able to increase you stimulation drugs to give your follicles a kick if they think it is needed and will help. Thinking of you for Friday. 

Lobs- aka- human pin cushion   I've injected myself before and then realised I have not fulled the syringe and also half way through a puregon jab run out so can empathise. When is your scan?

Thanks again for your good wishes now I can't wait for tomorrow to see what happening with my embies  that have fertalized  I have no idea how good they are as DH spoke to the embryologist and didn't ask   All they said was that out of the ones that had fertalized that 6 looked good for et so far. I hate this waiting!!!! Just had a long hot bath as I,m positive I will not be able to have another one for 9 months     Also blowing bubbles to all for luck.

All we need now is for carriep to tells us she got a bumper crop


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Smileylogo - fantastic news, I'm so happy for you 

Julie-Anne - good luck for ET tomorrow 

Carrie - hope it went well for you today

Sending lots of   to all the ladies cycling at the moment.  

Katie - how are things going with your latest cycle?

Ants - it was good to see you posting on here a few days ago, hope the pg is going well, have you got another scan soon?

Clairol - not long to go now!  Hope you're feeling well.

Scooter


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS SMILEYLOGO!!!!!!!!!!

  

I am so happy for you, you so deserve it. Very well done and lots of love to you and DH.

Wooo hoooo
Lx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Smileylogo - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       

 Scooter - how is it going? Are you all set?

Julie-Anne - 6 is a great number! How very like a man of your DH not to ask for all the details - mine tried that 1st time - learnt his lesson though!

FM - take heart wind is a very common pregnancy symptom - one they try and keep quiet about as it is not so pretty!

Midlands Lass  - sorry about the wind - I had it too- so not attractive!

Rafs  - the nutrionist at Zita West said to me that it was ok to have a little coffee - her take on it was that if I was going to be the world's bifggest grouch without it that was hardly conducive to healthy body/mind so I could slip a little on the regime.

Lobs - poor you! Hope tomorrows jabs are less of a trial.

Loubedoob - Hi - I have added you to the Hall of Fame (a few pages back now - page 10).

Caroline - I'm sure they will let you go as long as poss - I havent heard of anyone who has had to cancel for under-stimming.

Carrie P - hope everything went great today.

Hi there everyone else too
Bettyx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Smileylogo, that is wonderful news.  I'm delighted for you.

I'm feeling fine after ec this morning, no soreness or pain and I even feel reasonably alert.  The physical side of this really hasn't been too bad at all.  They got 5 eggs, which I'm a bit disappointed about.  I know it's not surprising as only 4 of 9 follicles were a good size on Monday, and I know that it's quality that counts, and I know it only takes one, etc, etc, but still ..... I was hoping for more.

Sorry to sound despondent.  I don't meant to be churlish to anyone else who has 5 embryos or less, especially you futuremummy, your upbeat attitude is an inspiration and something I really need to learn from!!  You've been fantastic, and thanks to you and everyone else for your support.  We're still in the game ... next hurdle tomorrow.

Congratulations again smileylogo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Carrie,

Fab result hun. Its quality not quantity. I hope they looked after you really well. I had Josie &  Karl who were fab   Hoping the magic happens over night and you have some lovely embies tomorrow    

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP ,  you had 5 juicy follies out of 9, that's a good ratio!then out of the5 juicy follies that were seen on the scan you got 5 eggs.  maybe you can even freeze a couple of them!! I'd say this is excellent results. And the fact you have no pain is another good result, as your ovaries and womb will settle very quickly. All good I'd say.Now tomorrow , you can call the embryologist from 10 am ( this is what I was told ) . or you can wait for the next day at et, to be told the ration of fert. 
I could not wait , so I called at 10.01am. But everybody is different.
I wish you the best of luck with the fert, I am sure it will be very good quality  
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations smileylogo -that's really fantastic news!    

Carrie -  I hope there's great news for you tomorrow and that ET goes well on Friday. I'll be at HH for blood test and will be thinking of you.  As others have said - it only takes 1!

Julie - that's great news about your embies.  Hope that your ET goes really well tomorrow.  


Stimming is going ok. I'm feeling much better than I did on down reg!  However, I think I might be becoming addicted to hot cross buns!  I've tried to be logical -hot cross buns at Easter, Easter is a time we have chocolate eggs, therefore Hot Cross Buns are good for egg production.....not sure I've even convinced myself!!!  Having given up the chocolate, caffeine and alcohol, they seem to be my new vice!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

HI EVERYONE

Thank you all so much for your congrats, still reeling a bit from the shock of it. I feel like it's all a dream and I'm going to wake upand find it never happened.

Got a bit of a sore tum this evening, don't know why, now worrying every time I feel anything. Looking forward to scan in 2 weeks, apparently even at that early stage it is sometimes possible to see the heart beating!!! Amazing!!!! I have been asked a couple of times what my levels were today and I forgot to ask (becoming like a man myself) I was just so overwhelmed. Now I'm too scared to ring and ask in case they were low in which case I'll worry. So I'll just wait for the scan.

Thanks again everyone, off to bed as we had to be up at 5.30am to get to HH today so me and my little 'petit pois' are very tired.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Julie-Anne - 6 is great so fingers crossed for e/t. When i asked about blastocysts i was told they do not really do it for first time ivf's so i did not pursue it (and didn't have enough anyway at fertilisation). We got three fertilised eggs and so had best two put back and i did decide to freeze the one left. I was told that one is not really enough for FET as chances are slim on defrost (50% i think) but i just thought i wanted to keep what i had so if i had another round of ivf after a bfn i might have been able to add to the store and maybe do a FET later on. As FM said, it is your money and you have to decide what you can afford as a couple! 

Smileylogo - Brilliant news !!!!    Some more good BFPs for HH is always great to hear!

Carrie - 5 eggs is enough so fingers crossed for the little ones over night. Well done!

Futuremummy - i hope you are feeling a little better. Dizzy spells not nice but can be a good sign?!

Hello to everyone else!

X

PS - Feeling better as not only one with wind! Still getting it and decided it affects others more than me!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Midlands lass, it is goodto know that they don't really offer blasts at first treatment. ( other clinics do though). I felt a bit frustrated when was not given that choice first time. 


Rooth, Hot cross buns? I love them ,since I first came to England. Especially Sainsbury ones.Actually good idea, I'll buy some tomorrow.

Julie Anne, have good et and accupuncture sessions tomorrow. Are you seeing Daniel? 

Smiley logo, if the levels were low they would have told you I think or ask you to retest in a few days? So I am sure you have normal levels.  
Good night to you and your petits pois.

Going to bed too, with my new book shopaholic and baby. Love all "Sophie Kinsella"'s books, and I believe the shopaholic ones might be made in a film? If you loved the devil wears Prada , you will love this author. 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Carrie P - Just popping in quickly I got 5 eggs last cycle and got my BFP! Sending good fertilisation and dividing vibes your way.


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All, 
Smilelogo - congratulations    I don't post very often but i always read and its great to hear when the rollercoaster of IVF works.

Scooter - thanks for remembering me. I'm fine. Had the 20 week scan recently and all is well. Its a 'big' boy  i may have gestational diabetes and high blood pressure but am not complaining as long as long as he stays  

RR - thanks for your pm. hope all is going well with your cycle. fingers crossed it will be your turn too.

Hello to everyone else it is great to see so many of you on here. When i was at HH if found it very supportive and it got me through some difficult times.

Wishing you all positive vibes

Ants


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SmileyLogo!!!!       

Whoo hoo, another Hammersmith beanie babba on it's way, how very exciting!! 

Long may the trend continue.

Cheery and baby Will xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Ants2, another boy... we're gonna be able to have our own football/rugby team soon!!!    

Cheery x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi FM- Christina in the morning and Daniel all being well they do the et in the afternoon. I have decided to do et tommorrow if I'm allowed. Daniel said the difference between day 2 & 3 is marginal and now I just want my little ones on board so I can look after them  . DH and I have discussed blasts and decided to not do it this time but hopefully have an embie or two to freeze. It is hard not knowing what grade they are at this stage so am waiting in anticipation for tommorrow. You wind sounds interesting   I have to start the bottom bullets tonight and am expecting some yucky side effects too. I know your havinginjections but think because  its my first cycle I should go with what is usual.

ants- glad your scan went well!! Sorry to hear you are having a few additional issues but ditto hope your boy stays put for another 5 months


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie-Anne
- A huge   for today, then begins the worst part

Midlands lass - I agree with the wind. Definately seems to affect DH more than me.

Rooth - YUM!! hot cross buns. have some ones with cinnamon in the kitchen, they'll be very nice with a cup of tea later on.

Ants - sorry to hear of the problems you are having, I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.

FM - I have only read one of Sophie Kinsellas books, the one where she finds she hasa sister. I enjoyed that one so maybe I'll get the new one too.

Big Thanks again to all who have congratulated me. Such a lot of you, even people I have not really 'spoken to' via postings.

Out for a lovely walk in the pristine snow with the dog this morning. It is only the second time he has ever seen snow but loved it, racing around the field with his good friend, another black lab called Emmy. Also built a small snow-man in the front garden - I'm just a big kid at heart.

Take care, enjoy the snow!!!!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Just summoned the courage to speak to one of the embryologists, and found out that 2 of our 5 eggs fertilised normally.  Obviously two is better than one or none, but I can't pretend I'm thrilled or optimistic at this point.  
They won't check on the embryos till tomorrow morning now, so we have to turn up to the clinic and just hope there is something to transfer.

Anyone heard of any positive results in similar situations?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
What a weather! I love the snow when I don't haveto travel!
Smiley logo, good that you practice building the snowman, as when your petits pois are born it won't be long before they want you to build them!!  
The best sophie kinsella book is the first one of the shopaholic I think. 

CarrieP, how are you feeling today? not too tired? 

Julie Ane , I hope your day went well. , with all this snow it must have been something, to travel to Daniel and back, and HH!

As for me, made the mistake to take the tube  this morning. Thanks god left home extremely early, so managed to get to HH early.It was so packed, like sardines, and I could smell all those perfumes and less nice stuff, especially that guy next to me who must have spread something medicinal , I felt nauseous , then about to vomit and thenI had to live the train , to get some air. It was horrible. Andthen try and get back in another packed train!

The thing is I don't think it is even a good sign , just one of progesterone side effects. When we have ec at HH , they give us a paper ( or maybe it is et) where it says that progesterone can give nausea and abdominal pain. Well it sure is a true statement My lord!!! 
I think I am goingto stay home this afternon. I am supposed to work next week , how on earth can I work if I feel so sick , and it comes within a min and goes away same way. I will have to stay away from people  , what triggers it seems to be strong smells , from perfumes to food. In the evening, I am fine though. 
I don't even feel pregnant at all, and without beeing pessimistic I think the chances that I am are slim!
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Carrie,
Of course there are many women who have one or two fertilised and they get BFPs. Once they fertilise , they often carry on developping. I am sending you lots of   
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Carrie - my last cycle I had 4 eggs - 2 fertilised. As of Day 2 I had one 2 cell at 8 am which turned into a 4 cell just before transfer and one 1 cell that was doing nothing at all. One of those two turned into Zac.

Bettyx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
hope everyone is keeping warm and dry. 

Julie-anne - hope ET went well. thinking of you. 

Carrie P - wishing you all the best and sending lots of positive vibes for fertilization. 

FM - hope you feel better and you should definitely avoid the packed tubes! stay in and relax. 

Smiley logo - What is your dog's name??  i love dogs, wish we could have one, but we don't have a big enough flat & outdoor space.  maybe someday...
hope you're getting plenty of rest.  

Betty M - have only been off coffee for almost 2 weeks, i'm sure i'll have a cup every now and then.  I'm not good at controlling myself, which is the problem so once i have one, then i would want more & more...  

There's lots going on here.. .. 

i feel so far behind you guys...  

I have to wait for my next cycle to do scans and DH has to do his thing.  DH is all ok but they just want to do another one before we start treatment.  Mr Lavery was very nice and he answered all our questions.  Patience is not my best quality...... but i'm sure end of March will be here in no time (i sure hope so). 

Hello to all and enjoy the rest of the day.  

R xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

CarrieP last cycle I had 5 eggs and 2 fert and tx.  I got my bfp and although I mc just wanted to confirm bfp more than possible on those odds...!!  Sending big dividing vibes your way xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Reading your posts had just given me a great lift especially Betty's experience and now she has zac  . I've had ec after a horrendous trip to the acupuncturist first. Well the good news is that they have put two back  a v good 3 cell embie and average 4 cell. The down side is although all but 1 of my 12 fertalized 4 of them were abnormal with 2 sperm getting in and one with 3. The 6 that looked good yesterday morning turned into today the two I had implanted and and 2 other very average 3 cell embies and an average 2 cell the last didn't survive the night. Even though they were happy to consider me going for a 3 days transfer they were concerned that some of the others might not survive the further day. They didn't recommend the other three for freezing but I've asked them to keep them for another day and call tomorrow to see if they have improved and be frozen but am not confident.  I was really hopeful to have some to freeze and it is a blow. Just goes to show the number of eggs & follicles mean nothing. We may have to look ay icsi in the future. Now I'm feeling a bit flat but have to keep telling myself it only takes one and I'm pregnant until proved otherwise    

Carrie- thanks for your pm too.   I'm sorry your disappointed with your fertilization hun. Try and stay positive and take heart form betty's story   I will be thinking of you    

Caroline- thanks so much for your pm   I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your follicles have done their thing.

refs- I'm with you on the patience but hope the wait will be worth it!!!

Futurem- nausea - look at it as a positive thing. Try not to be pessimistic hun altough I know its hard. Daniel said I seem very pessimistic this afternoonand I burst into tears. It is so hard when we put so much into this sending you lots of positive vibes    

Smiliey- thanks for the good wishes ans I bet your have a mona lisa smile going on too given you BFP


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, welcome to the 2ww! You did well girl, and my god that weather! 
You never know you may have a couple of embryos that get stronger tomorrow and worth freezing   
Good to know that when you insist they consider 3 day transfer, proves that it is a good thing to insist at HH. Also a good idea to wait until tomorrow before making decision on freezing.
Now you have 2 little ones inside and you must rest and get pampered by DH. Enjoy your CSI dvds!!!
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the support.  It's especially good to hear your story Betty - it really helped to cheer me up.  EBW, futuremummy and rafs, thanks for your kind words too and for taking the time to show support when you have concerns of your own.  Julie-Anne, thanks for the pm sweetie.  Sorry to know that you're feeling low this afternoon.  It's so tough isn't it, but try to hang in there.  I might be joining you tomorrow in the 2ww, though I know I'll feel unbearably tense going to acupuncture first and then to the clinic wondering what has happened to the embryos overnight    

Hoping we all manage to find some good distractions and relaxation


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP , just a suggestion: I don't know at what time the embryologists start work in the morning , but maybe you can try and call them first thing in the morning from 8am to get some news? I am sure your embies will be fine , really, but if you know maybe you will be more relax during the accu, and it will be even better? When they say to call from 10 the day after ec, I am not sure if it is because they start at 10 or they need that amount of time before they can see how the fert is going.
Anyway just a thought, I hope you don't mind  
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Of course I don't mind, futuremummy, that is a good idea  Thank you!


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all

Friday already and after today, only 2 more full days until I return to HH for the blood test - cannot believe that I am nearing the end of the 2ww!! Can't say I'm too sorry...... I am now entering the real scary stage for me (it was exactly at this point last cycle that I got AF) I pray it doesn't happen again!  

Great to hear everyone's news though this week - it is all so encourgaing.

Smileylogo - what an amazing result for you & DH, you both must be on cloud 9. Congratulations!!  
Julie-Anne-welcome to 2ww-hope it all goes quickly for you and sending you lots & lots of positive vibes  
CarrieP - I am sorry you are disappointed with your fertilisation rate but you never know - it only takes one! We had 5 eggs this cycle and were so disappointed as only 1 fertilised (we had 100% last time!). We are just praying it is a little fighter and hope yours are too.   
FutureM - hoping all this nausea is a positive sign for you-you never know!!!!Lots of luck to you.

Anyway good luck to everyone, have a cracking weekend and will let you know how Monday goes. Have had so many twinges, mild back ache, etc am sure AF is on its way but trying to remain optimistic.

Much love

Lx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

Wow - a lot has happened in the last couple of days!

Lou - wishing you loads     for this weekend. Lets hope your little fighter stays where he should.

Julie-Anne - hope your little ones are settling in nicely. I hope you get the answers you want today - but if not concentrate on making yourself as relaxed as possible!!

FM - When I was pregnant I couldnt stand strong smells either, especially cupasoup!...so it may be a positive sign!!!

Rafs - March will be here in no time! I cant believe we're almost in the middle of February already! 

Wannabemum - sent you PM - hope scan went well today & thank you so much for your encouragement. We always seem to be at HH on the same day - just never at the same time!

Carrie - Thinking of you today.   . Hope everything is going well for you.

Me - had scan this morning - nothing in the right ovary - only 4 follies in the left . I wasnt expecting miracles but last time I had 7. After reading all the previous posts this morning though I feel a little better though. I'm on the 'it only takes one' wavelength but Im still so disappointed. They ring me (the dreaded call!) this afternoon to let me know what happens next.

I'm sorry to all Ive missed - Im at work now & I think Ive been spotted so have to go.....

Good luck to absolutely everyone. Sometimes its so hard but its great to have so much support from people that really know what youre going through.

Take care 

Lots of Love 
Lobs
xxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Future Mummy - I didn't feel at all pg during my 2ww. I had quite bad nausea 2 or 3 times (usually in evening whensupper cooking) but that disappeared completely so my have been progesterone but may not. Anyway, the point is, I didn't feel at all pg (and still don't) but I got my BFP so there you go!!! Don't ever give up hope!!!
At the moment I seem to have an almost constant low-level nausea going on. Nothing bad, just there most of the time except for about 20 mins after eating when it disappears, but then returns, and I feel hungry ALL THE TIME!!!! Has anyone else experienced this??

Julie-Anne - oooh  2ww  . I didn't have many fertilised eggs either. Out of 17 follies I only got 9 eggs and out of those I only got 4 embies (3 top grade and one average). The two I had put back were both top grade, one 4 cell and one only 2 and look at me!! After speaking to the embryologist we decided against freezing as the average one probably would not have made it leaving only one, and as I would not really want to have just one put back on a second attempt Iwould have to do the whole kit and caboodle anyway. (and it is a lot of money when you have already spent so much). Anyway, now is the time to RELAX and let DH take care of you (even managed to get mine cooking!!).

Lou - you take care of yourself and that little one.

Lobs - it DOES only take one, chin up and positive thoughts 
Hope you didn't get into trouble at work  

Carrie - thinking of you today.   

Sorry to all I've missed but have to pop out to shops now. Take care everyone

Emma (Smiley)XX


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Firstly can I say  to *carriep* for her little embies today. I've been thinking of you and really really hope your embies did well over night as they have a great home to go to today   

*Smiliey-* hungry all the time could be me at any given time  Glad to hear your well and taking good care of yourself  Thanks for your positive story too and you are an example this can work

*Lobs-* thanks too for your kind words. sorry you don't have as many follicles as last time but you are right it only takes one and that seems to be the hammersmith girls mantra right now  Hope you get positive results this afternoon and sending you lots of positive vibes   

loubeedood- Gosh only 2 days to go. I imagine you are very anxious but so pleased no sign of af         Also thanks for the positive vibes

FM- thanks for your lovely words and cant believe I've finally joined you on a 2ww. Hope your doing really well and the nausea is due to a BFP   

Caroline- hope your scan goes really well and your on your way to ec soon   

I'm feeling brighter today now it has sunk in that I have 2 embies on board and am pupo. I burst into tears yesterday when they but them in and guess like all of us want to believe this will work but am afraid of getting my hopes up. The embryologist called this morning to say that 2 out of the 3 embies had done nothing at all and the third had divided into an average 8 cell embie so not freezing any of them. Others on ff talk about grade 1, 2, 3 etc embies what are they? Yesterday they just said good, average or poor.

Anyway am still lazily lying in bed and taking it easy. What did/do you guys on 2w or with bfp on your 2ww. Did you stay lying down as much as possible, take it easy or carry on as normal. I guess it is all bucket science and there are no perfect solutions but any advice would be great.

sending lots of sticky baby dust to all who need it and hope you all have a great weekend     

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Carrie, hope everything went well today 
Julie Anne , The fact that you had one of the embies that divided into 8 cells, shows that the ones you have in your tummy must be dividing like crazy now.
I did nothing on afternoon of ET but sleep ( accu sent me to deep sleep) and the next 3 days took it easy on the sofa watching TV reading a book and getting foot massage from DH . Have not been carrying anything heavy either. 
Loubedood, good luck for test day on Monday. It is good news you have no bleeding. sending you lots of   
Smiley logo, I always love my food so difficult to judge a difference but not so much in the morning, and I usually love salty food more than sweet food, but at the moment not sure . Hope you're taking time to rest 
Lobs, I had 8 eggs last time , this time only 3, but all 3 fertilised, there was a juicy one on right one but could not be accessed ( very frustrating )
So you could have 4 very juicy eggs!  

Today, no nausea for me, no dizziness, just tired, I don't sleep well, my womb is so swollen it pushes on everything and makes it painful when in bed, like muscular pain an ligament pain and cramps in legs and thighs. It is not very painful but enough that I don't get a good sleep, so look and feel tired and am grumpy. DH says that since IVF started I am beeing difficult   told him if I am pregnant he will wish I was as I am now! 9 months of crazy hormones!
men should be on the same drugs than us just so that they see what we go through. Don't you think?  they would probably be in bed all day feeling sorry for themselves!!
I have started having period cramps but light ones.I don't like that at all. if it was a natural cycle I would have my period tomorrow so it sounds like on time 
I am not supposed to bleed while on gestone so could be that BFN already but period can't start until end of next week!
Also , although boobs still sensitive I find them less sensitive and a bit less big since this morning . DH said same size  , but a woman senses those things. Last time my boobs stopped hurting over 2 days and then I had period. 
I am ok but a bit nervous and I woke up this morning very sad, don't know why with the feeling my embies had gone 
I am only on day 9 but this second week of 2ww is torture!! I can't even have a small glass of wine to unwind!
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all

Lots to catch up with.

Carrie -hope it all went well.

FM - Try to stay positive, although it really is difficult i know but it is a long way from over for you. My a/f pains were quite strong at times. The other symptoms seem to come and go even when a bfp does happen!

Julie-Anne - Keep on resting when you can. I did for about 3 days but was then back to work full-time. Not sure what makes any difference but resting cannot hurt. I watched the whole first series of 24 during the evenings...good tv if you have never seen it and good excuse for laying on sofa!

lobs - good that you have some follies - the stories on these pages recently have been very positive about just having one embie. Take care

loubeedood - have a relaxing weekend and good luck for the testing !


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

hi everyone

well I have finally let my breath out because we transferred 2 4-cell embryos, both rated 'good'.  One of them looked a bit rough round the edges on the picture  , the other one looked a bit better.  I managed to get my bladder just about full enough, but not overfull, which was a relief.  2 acupuncture sessions before and after, and I spent the afternoon asleep on the sofa.  I haven't slept well the last couple of nights (you'll be surprised to hear     ) so I have a lot of catching up to do.

Sending good wishes to everyone else, especially if you're at a nerve-wracking stage.

Thanks everyone, for your good thoughts.  2ww here we come!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP, well done! excellent news! Now that you have your little ones with you, you can sleep like a baby!!
Have a wonderful week end!
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Just a quick update from me... Had bloods today for day 5 stimms and back on Monday for scan.  All seems ok so far, just suprised to be back a day earlier than that little timetable they give yhou would suggest.  Well, I guess they're the ones who know what they're doing!

Carrie - great news about your embies. Enjoy relaxing lots overe the next few days.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
All very quiet this morning! 
Carrie, you must have slept well with your little ones!
Had another gestone injection atHH this morning. The nurse could not find a non painful area to inject! 
It is weird as my boobs are definetely less sore and less big in the morning,but one hour after the injection they are getting back to beeing sore and bigger  
I definetely feel that I am not pregnant and if there were no injection I would have started bleeding and the womb feels sore and swollen as if to say, let me bleed it is full here and I don't need those injections anymore anyway 
Oh well, I am day 10 today so another 4 injections and that's it. 
The nurse also said that all the symptoms I describe are typical of progesterone supplements, as we girls get a lot of it!
I feel so tired, and my sleep is not relax so I wake up feeling like I have partied all night and I am in a fog with physically tired eyes! I'll soon look like a Panda 
Going out for lunch with DH now, and for a walk in park. Cooking a nice meal tonight and playing chess. 
Have a fab week end all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls ,
well BFN for me girls. 
Started bleeding this afternoon. Only spotting , but strong spotting and ( sorryTMI) bright red.
Very sad, but I post now as I need some advice: I just called doc at HH who said that some women bleed a bit ( spotting while on gestone ) but if heavy bleeding and pain , then I should go to ER.
However if I get my period , it will be heavy and painful. I don't want to get to ER for a stupid period. 
Anna told me that usually gestone delays bleeding so completely confused. I don't have yet the heavy bleeding, nor have I any pain yet , but I know it is next. So my question is: if you have in the past used gestone, did any of you got your period before test date ?
This is a nightmare. 
I thought that I would not bleed before the 15th ( test date and last injection on 14th) but now I am worried something is wrong. But I don't fancy going to ER and be looked at down there unless really necessary!!!!! 
Under cyclogest, I bled and had period 3 days before test date, and nobody told me to go to ER!!( and I had to carry on the pessaries!) 
Future Mummy


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Future Mummy - I am so sorry to hear your news. Having said that, all is not lost as you can get some spotting due to implantation and my womb felt all pre-menstrual as well just before my test. By the time I had the test I was absolutely certain I was going to get a BFN but I didn't! So don't give up hope until you've had the test and know for sure. Also, when you ring HH for advice, how do you get through to a DR?? when I rang before there was only a facility to leave a meassge and I would really like to speak to some-one.

Quick question if some-one can help me. I am 3-4 days post BFP and am getting aches in my stomach, sometimes quite uncomfortable, is this normal or should I be worried?? (of course it could be because I am slightly constipated after finishing the 'botty bombs'). Also when saying I am 'however much' pregnant, what do I go by?? It's all a bit confusing. I assume I am now classed as 4-5 weeks as my scan in 2 weeks is my 6 week scan??  I am very confused.

Rooth - I nearly had to add an extra 2 days to the timetable so I think it all depends on your levels.

Carrie P - great news, hope you are resting lots and sending lots of positive thoughts to the little ones.

Midlands Lass - have you had any stomach pains??

Everyone else waiting to start or cycling now , Good Luck!!!!!  

Emma (Smiley)


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all

FM - Please dont give up yet. I have never had the gestone injections so Im afraid I cant help you but Im sure someone on FF can. Like Smiley said - the bleeding could be due to implantation.  
Our bodies seem to play havoc when we have treatment. Try to rest as much as you can.

Carrie - thats great news. Well done & good luck on the 2ww.

Me - Ive got EC on Tuesday - bit nervous but pleased to be injection free on Monday! 

Take care everyone & have a good rest of the weekend.

Love 
Lobs
xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Just a quickie

Picked up Ovetrille today - do I have to keep this in the fridge? the pharamcy didnt say & i didnt ask 

Also - do you have to inject in a certain area or is the stomach/upper thigh ok?

Thanks in advance

Lobs
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lobs: Ovitrelle must be in the fridge. injection on upper thighs or in stomach.
Future Mummy


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks so much FM

Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Love Lobs xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

futuremummy, so sorry to hear what has happened.  I can completely understand that this is a nightmare for you.  Wish I could do more, but I am here for you.

I don't understand the advice you were given about going to A&E though.  I think if it was me I would sit tight at home and only go to A&E if I was in agonising pain.  Fingers crossed you are spared physical pain, the emotional stress you are under is more than enough for anyone.

Like the others, I'm still hoping that it's not over for you though ...


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Just another thought futuremummy, could your spotting be from irritation to your cervix, not from your uterus at all?  Just wondering because everyone including the doctors seems so confident that gestone prevents early bleeding......so perhaps there is another explanation?


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

Don't give up hope FM - you never know!! The one thing I think we can probably all agree with is that during all this craziness our bodies sometimes have a very cruel way of playing tricks on us. I know it has definitely happened to me in the past. Hang in there and try and remain optimistic...  

Smileylogo - what an anxious time for you but I am sure it is just good things happening as your pregnancy progresses. There must be so many changes happening in you at the moment, I am not surprised there are the odd twinges & aches.  

As for me, well my 2ww ends on Monday when I go for my blood test but I had a tiny bit of spotting first thing this morning (dark brown) so not hugely optimistic (haha - look at me telling everyone else to be upbeat - should learn to practice what I preach!) Bizarrely I am ok about it all though. Of course I am disappointed but I asked DH why I wasn't more gutted and he reckons I might have done all that and got the tears out the way on day 2 when our fertilisation rate was so poor. I think he's right....

Anyway onwards and upwards...... Monday and the waiting shall end.

Take care everyone and loads of love & luck to you all

Lxxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FM, Both times I got pregnant via IVF/FET I had bleeding. On the FET it was strong enough that I inserted a tampon, but then it stopped, and I got a BFP. It is extremely common to bleed in an IVF pregnancy due to how thick the lining gets. It might be your period but it is early for that and very very surprising to bleed on gestone (I never have (3 cycles) whereas I did bleed early (not pregnant) on cyclogest). So don't give up yet. Not that it matters how you're feeling, the embryo will be sticking or not despite despair or happiness.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM and Loobeedood really hoping that things work out for you.  I didnt bleed during the 2ww but was told it was more than possible.  Then I have heard of people bleeding throughout their pgy as well...Sending you as many        as I can muster.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Carrie for your help 
Unfortunately, it happened after ( TMI) a bowel movement and felt like it was pressure and muscles pushing on womb which is completely swollen because of this stupid adenomyosis that no doc can explain or deal with. Adenomyosis gives more bleeding and an enlarged womb,so if it is bursting to bleed I guess extra pressure will make it happen ! 
It is still only spotting but quite a lot and AF light pain.
DH called HH back and got same doc.This time doc said , sometimes it has been seen that period can be there with gestone before end of treatment ( different from what other doc said last time, although last time doc said what usually happens) and if my period is usually painful then stay at home and take paracetamol ( which of course won't help the pain)and only go to ER if it is more than painful, such as agonising ( ) or if pain different than usual. As I am at HH tomorrow morning , I asked if I could have a scan , and doc said would be there and a scan would not reveal anything at this stage but  was there if I needed to talk although would say the same thing. Which makes me ask another question , what would ER do that HH can't do. if a scan does not show anything, then no point going to ER 
I think like you said you would do, I will stay home, unless I am about to faint or start "agonising" or hemorrage.there is nothing er can do except surgery!!!!
or tell me to go home, and take paracetamol. 
I wish they were more monitoring their patients at HH. especially older patients with complex situations. I only had one scan and no blood test with this treatment ( short prot), so hardly taking too much of their time. 
The doc  also said that even if period to continue gestone. Now in a way I understand this view, but how good for a body to have a heavy period while beeing overflowed with progesterone.
I unfortunately don't think it is the cervix that is bleeding as it started with a bowel movement and some light af pain. 
The doc said that as I had 3 embryos I could have one that is detached and still have a BFP on Wednesday, but doc can't feel what I feel and  is not really a specialist of adenomyosis and has not examined me
Anyway, I have come down, well as long as agonising pain does not start !
but I am now sure it is a BFN, the second for me. 
At this stage I really , really don't think I will go through IVF treatment again. No point in having same treatment and drugs and result. And I don't want to have controversial drugs either by going to another clinic. 
Sorry it is a long me me post, but letting the steam out!!
Thanks everybody for your support,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Britgrrl, I am surprised too to bleed on gestone , but apparently can happen. I believe it has to do with my adenomyosis and the fact that the womb as a result can't take much pressure. However , this is day 24 of my cycle and  bleed on 24 usually, when not on treatment. I guess I was worried it was a more dangerous reason than BFN , but according to doc , can happen even if not usual.
Thank you all for your support, it means a lot.
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- so sorry to hear your having a distressing time hun     It's so worrying for you and I sincerely hope it is not all over for you. Are you sue it is not implantation bleeding? I know its much easier said than done but try and remain positive  and I'm sending you lots of positive vibes     

loubeedood - ditto too. Really hope your spotting is not af and you will get a BFP on Monday. /sending you lots of positive vibes for luck and thinking of you. 

lobs- good luck with your trigger jab tomorrow. I did all mine in my tummy and on my hips but lot of padding so no space issues   We are exactly a week apart  

Emma- sorry cant answer you question but hope all is fine and its just your body going through natural changes     I have previously also left a message and a doctor calls pretty quickly.


Well day 2  of 2ww and I'm very bored   Not far enough along to be looking for pregnancy symptoms but freaking out if I do something that might disturb my embies. I had a massive sneezing fit earlier and was really worried that it would cause them to get pushed out   Even sounds mad to me. Drinking lots of pinapple juice, feeling very bloated (look about 4  months pregnant) Naturally I get very bloated, crampy and have sore (.)(.) for about 2 weeks before af arrives I don't feel any diffrent. also although I'm trying to remain optimistic I've become obsessed with searching for info on high responders vs egg quality and also embryo quality and the weird thing we had happen where 4 eggs were fertalized with more than one sperm which is not that common. Now convinced I have dodge eggs but haven't said anything to dh as he would be very cross and say I'm not thinking positively. I guess I'm trying to be realistic that I have 1 chance in 3 of getting a BFP and want to have a next plan if we don't get the result we want. 

Anyway no more doom and gloom, hope everyone is doing well and I am going to get busy blowing some bubbles to everyone  for luck


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm not posting much but I keep reading the posts. So much has happened recently!!!

FM- all the best for you.

I have read that lots of you are doing acupuncture. I have never done it before and I was wondering whether to start doing some as my day 21 injection is due to start on 21st Feb07 for a FET cycle. Can anyone give me some recommendations on best places to go in Hertfordshire? Also what is the expected cost for a session ?

Cheers and good luck to everyone.

Sara13xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm still rooting for you futuremummy.

Julie-Anne, I've been having lots of the same thoughts as you, both about sneezing     and about egg quality - 1 of our 5 eggs didn't fertilise at all and 2 fertilised in an 'abnormal' way.  One was haploid (i.e. only 1 set of chromosomes, I'm not sure how that came about) and the other fertilised with another abnormality the exact nature of which I can't remember.  BUT, the fact that those eggs/embryos were not up to par doesn't indicate anything about the ones which made it to transfer.  There's no reason why we can't produce 1 or 2 tip-top eggs in the same batch as some dodgy ones.  Listen to your dh   

Good luck loubeedood and lobs.


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Just a quick question from me which someone may be able to help with...

I'm on day 7 of stimms and have had some light spotting today.  I don;t remember having any at this stage last time, but was wondering if anyone else has?  Thanks

Loubeedoo - thinking of you tomorrow

R x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

FM- How are you today. Been thinking of you and hope the spotting has stopped and everything has calmed down    

loubeedood- hope your doing well and wishing you all the best of luck for a BFP tomorrow    

Caroline- sorry to hear the ec is taking a little longer than hoped to come around. 16mm is great and sending you lots of positive vibes you can do ec on Wednesday!!! Also really glad to hear hh have been taking really good care of you  

rooth- sorry I cant answer your question re spotting day 7. I do know that your lining starts to develop from day 3 of your cycle and any bleeding after is not from your new lining but the remainder of the old. I'm sure its fine but you can call the doctors if your anxious. 

Carrie- glad I'm not the only one having thoughts about embryo quality etc. I am now going to try and focus one the two embies I do have and hope with some positivity and love they might stay with me. We both did everything possible to get here and should try and remember that it only takes one and naturally we only release our best egg and I'm sure the embies we have had put back are the best ones    

Sara- hi and good to hear form you hun. Sorry I only know acupuncturists in London but you could  look on the complementary therapy board for one near you. Not long until you start now.

I've decided 2ww time is slowed down because it feeling like its been forever but has only been a few days. A quick question. Someone mentioned taking Q-10 after et and during 2ww. Can anyone tell me why and how much?

Thanks and sticky baby dust to all


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all

FM and loubeebdoo - wishing you both the best of luck for the next few days. Hope things have settled down?

Julie-Anne  - Zita West's book has a bit on Q-10 but i do not think there is a recommended amount.

Sara13 - I had accupuncture in Harley Street. Cost was £60 for first session and £45 for rest after that....it depends how many you have. I only had 5 treatments as live in Germany but it was enough for me! 

Smileylogo - Yes have had lots of odd pains...that feel like af but could also be trapped wind i think. It is hard not to panic!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Julie - I was told 1mg of Q-10 per kilo that you weigh.  I'm not 60 kilo but not far off so I take the 60mg.

FM - I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time.  Sending you thoughts.  

Clairol - Thinking of you.  It's only a day or so to go for your due date.  I'm so excited for you and DH.  

Sara13 - I know there is a very active Hertfordshire group on the Meeting Places thread.  I believe Clariol posts there as well.  Might want to pop in and ask the girls there if they can recommend someone for acupuncture.  

Loobeedoo - All the best for tomorrow    

Lobs - I'm not around tomorrow so I'll send you my thoughts now for EC on Tuesday.  Hope it goes well and you get some lovely eggies.

Rooth - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Smilelylogo - Congradulations on your BFP.

Betty - How are you getting on?  If you are ever on Upper St you should give me a ring.  Do you have my mobile?

EBW - I'll wish you luck too today for Tuesday for your HSG. 

Midland Lass - When is your next scan?

Rooth - Can't help you on the spotting during stimms but I seem to remember stimms did seem to drag AF out.  If it gets heavy call HH.  

Carrie - I hope the 2ww goes by quickly or if not that then at least with the minimum of stress.

Rafs -   and welcome.  I hope your next cycle comes round quickly so you can get the tests out of the way and on to treatment.

Hi to the HH 'Oldies' like me - Helen, Vicky, Wendy, Cheery, Scooter, Meila and Zora if you still read the thread.  

Just thought I'd pop in and cheer you all on and give you and update.  I've started my next cycle.  I'm going to Warsaw tomorrow for the day to have a scan and blood test and see how things are going.  I started stimming this past Thursday.  I'm booked to go back to Warsaw on Fri 16 Feb for a week and hopefully everthing (EC and ET) will happen that week.  Fingers crossed.  

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
It is definetely over I think for me as I am bleeding. Not a period yet ( I would be screaming with pain) but lots of fresh blood spotting.
and TMI, it was triggered with bowel movement. Everytime I have one, it triggers quite a lot of blood but it definetely comes from the front door 
It is making me so frustrated because I know it is this adenomyosis of mine! and docs are useless with it. Especially at HH where they don't really investigate I find.
I went today to HH and begged to get a blood test to no avail. I wanted them to test my progesterone levels to see if it could come from there . My idea was I may not have enough projesterone and I need more than one dose of gestone? and then I would stop bleeding? I was told " we don't usually test for progesterone" , I insisted and was told if I contact dr Lavery and he says yes, I can have it.
Now if giving me more gestone was to stop the bleeding and make a BFP possible , then why wait!!! I believe it is already too late, and why don'tthey think of it and think it is a good idea, as it could help diagnose the problem! next week will be too late for that! So I am very frustrated. Emailed dr Lavery and wait for his reply but he might not get my email until tomorrow so more delays. 
Also theydon'twant to scan me to see if lining of the womb still strong or not as they usually don't have to. But again would do it if I get ok from Lavery. They asked me if I was in  pain and as I am not really ( just light pain) , they said no need at this stage. But what if it was helping a diagnosis for next time? 
we payed a lot of money for this treatment and had one scan so far and no blood test.  .
So I am sitting at home waiting for more blood and feeling my womb bursting to bleed. I am not even at this stage thinking I could still maybe get a BFP if.. but I think some small investigation would help go in a new direction. 
Nobody seems to bleed with gestone apart from me, I checked on FF and on the net worldwide . It is actually often given when women bleed too soon on cyclogest , for their next cycle!!
Maybe I won't have a full bleed until after test date, but still quite unusual, although the doc this morning said it could happen ( but somehow did not feel reassured). 
Sorry girls, I am going on and on, but if you could feel my frustration !
Sorry about no personal today but I really hope all of you on 2ww are doing ok and sending you lots of   for plenty of BFPs 
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, futuremummy, I really feel for you.  You must be so intensely frustrated.

I have some slight clue what you mean about docs not being able to help with your adenomyosis.  At one stage it was suspected that I had adenomyosis too.  I was lucky enough to have it ruled out by MRI, but while I was trying to find more info about it there was hardly anything to be found, at least very little relevant to women our age who are not about to have hysterectomies.  The disease seems to be a complete mystery to the medical profession.

If your bleeding is caused by the adeno (which it sounds like it is), perhaps you shouldn't rule out the chance of a BFP?   
I'm so sorry you're having such a frustrating and stressful time.  Remember we're all here for you.

Good luck with your new cycle Almamay.  Good luck also to everyone else


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Futuremummy, I feel so sorry for you and the frustration you are going through. I understand your feeling and it happens to me to be frustrated with doctors or the medical support in the UK, then I go back to France for another check!! I am not advising that you do the same ! I am French and I often go back so I take sometimes the opportunity to repeat or do some checks...Anyway, I wish you all the best, BFP  ^BFP is not ruled out yet for you !!!

Thank you Ladies for the feedback on acunpuncture, I'll go and get more info right now.

Good luck to all of us!


Sara13


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Carrie for your support and lovely words  I hope youare resting well and that your little embies are very active in there 
Sarah, So I am not the only French on this thread?  great we can pm each other in French   I am from Brittany , where do you come from? I sometimes go to France but adenomyosis is not well known in France either, and basically the only thing that can make it better is the pill 
However I agree withyou about the french medical system beeing often better. I needed a procedure done in september on my sinus, went there had a general flew back 3 days later. then went for check up at christmas. Everything was free or nearly as a european with the european medical card. just payed some extra. And it was very well done . In this country they would have made me wait until I could not breeze!!! Anyway, I love England but not for the medical  
Julie Anne , hope you are doing well that's nearly one week gone, so best wishes for 1ww 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all  

FM - if only it was a 1ww for me. I'm only 3 days post et and boy is time dragging   I don't test until the 20th. Sorry to hear you frustrations re tests etc which adds to your stress and feeling so anxious doesn't help. I know you only had one scan because you were on a short protocol like me and as I remember your follicles were almost mature on your 1st scan so you had an ec very quickly. I hope you get to hear from MR L 1st thing or perhaps you could just go to hh and insist on a test and scan as it might be reassuring. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a  BFP                     

almay & midlands lass- thanks for info re Q-10. Good luck in warsaw tomorrow  

Carrie- hope your doing well.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Julie Anne, it is true that the time during 2ww seems to be still! 
Last time I had IVF I had 3 scan before ec and one scan after to check lining, and even though this time I stimmed at the speed of light, I guess I would have liked to have a scan this week end to check the lining was not desintegrating. With all the bleeding it probably is, even though I don't have a  period yet.
I got an answer from dr Lavery ( I have to say he always answers with good suggestions and easy to understand logic). Anyway he is happy for me to have the blood test ( but no need for scan) but they stopped doing it routinely 6 years ago as did not help the outcome. However they published recently on the value of such test for detecting pregnancy when combined with HCG on day 14. Apparently bleeding while on Gestone is less likely but can happen and he does not think my adenomyosis is to blame ( surprised!). However he has not seen my MRI and monitoring ultrasound yet done last year showing the extent of it. But, he knows a lot, is very intelligent and don't say things unless he is pretty sure, so I trust his judjement ( but I will still have that blood test ). 
Have a good week all.
Future Mummy


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Futuremummy - I'm so pleased you have an answer from Dr Lavery - it looks like you've had a very frustrating weekend. I hope you get some more positive answers today & sending you loads of     . Im so sorry I cant be any help with any good advice like the others. Thinking of you though.

Rooth - I spotted too when I was stimming - my AF carried on (although only spotting) into day 5 of stimms - it did stop eventually & a couple of other people have experienced this aswell so try not to worry.

Wannabemum - thinking of you today. Hopefully we'll hear some good news from you later & we can share our 2ww xx

Lou - waiting for a good result today - fingers, toes & everything crossed!

Alma-May - I hope everything is going well for you in Warsaw today. 

Julie-Ann - Hope your 2ww speeds up!! especially now we're into Monday - hopefully this week will fly past!! 

Carrie - same for you - hope you're taking care of yourself.

Thanks eveyone for your kind wishes for tomorrow.

Look forward to hearing some positive news this week.

Take care &     to everyone

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello....I am just about to start IVF at the Hammersmith Hospital next week I have my first appointment with the Nurse tomorrow then I start IVF on the 22nd....Sorry I'm new to all this can any one tell me how much the drugs cost?? I guess I will need to buy them this week!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Monkeyx

Welcome!! I'm sure you're itching to start, I know I was. We got our drugs through Organon (Calea) and they apparently work out a bit cheaper than HH pharmacy. All in all ours cost just under £900 but I had to almost double one of my drugs as I was not responding very well. The good thing about Organon is that they do home delivery (or anywhere you want) and will deliver the following day if they get the prescription by 2pm. Hope that helps!!! and good Luck. I am going for my 6 week scan on the 22nd but you will be long gone by the time I get there (12 mid-day).

Future Mummy - Oh, I really feel for you hun! But please please don't give up hope yet. As you said you have not had really heavy bleeding or bad pain so it really could be implantation.     
Hope these help. We're all thinking of you!!!!

Midlands Lass - thanks for the reassurance. Actually you could be right about the trapped wind!!!!   Anyway, has settled down a bit now. I spent an extremely lazy weekend (didn't even get dressed until 2pm yesterday, and that was only to walk the dog!!). DH cooked a lovely roast chicken with all the trimmings and I feel a thousand times better today. Hope all is well with you. Have you had your 6 wk scan yet?? What can you see from it??

Julie-Anne - oh yes, time slows to a crawl on 2ww doesn't it. The whole time I was waiting for bleeding or af and it seemed like a lifetime, but it is getting shorter every second. Here is some sticky dust for you    .

Lobs - thinking of you and hoping for positive news.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone I have not mentioned.   

Smiley (emma)


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks smileylogo 
So I can just go onto there web site and buy what I need (When I find out tomorrow?)?

Lisa


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Today I feel is a good day .Don't know why, I woke up less stressed , even though I bleed, and had my blood test at HH.Was really happy dr Lavery took the time to answer my stressed email. Today , the doc who saw me yesterday , spoke to me and asked how everything was and "did I get dr Lavery's email". He was very concerned about me feeling better, and asked if still bleeding and he said he spoke about my case to dr Lavery yesterday, and I really felt he genuinely cared and was preoccupied I was bleeding. I told him although Dr Lavery ok the blood test he was not sure it would change anything, I was still doing it because if I do a 3rd IVF , I will then know if my bleeding is due to a progesterone issue. If not , then the progesterone result will come back fine today because the gestone is enough , if it is low , then it will bring lots of info. probaby futile , butfeel better doing it.
The nurse, while taking my blood asked how I was. When I mentioned I was spotting with gestone, she asked what colour, I said bright red, she said," hum not sure this is good news I am afraid" ( it is good that I know it is not so already done my crying, otherwise I would have been quite shocked!)
Anyway, left HH feeling better after my talk with the doc who seemed to really care.
Monkey: welcome!
Lobs    for tomorrow!
Lou, fingers crossed  
Almamay, good luck in Warsaw  

sending lots of   to everybody else not mentionned.
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Monkey- Welcome hun   On my 1st private cycle I got my drugs from Organon (Calea)too as they were recommended by the clinic. They were fantastic and after a bit of research no more expensive than the other placed I checked out. I think I paid about 700 pounds for my drugs on a long 21 day protocol but with low doses of puregon. They deliver anywhere and its all packed on ice and very professional.I will use them again in the future if necessary having said that I have masses of drugs left over as I over responded and my 1st cycle was abandoned. This cycle was my one and only NHS one so I got the drugs from the HH pharmacy and they have everything available on the day. I hope your coordination appointment goes well    

FM- So pleased you got some help this morning at hh. They are very professional and it sounds like the doctor and Mr L are trying to do all they can to help. Sending you lots of positive vibes you will still get a BFP    

Emma- hu too hun. I'm having really lazy days too on 2ww watching lots of dvd's and reading. Just watched Click this morning and it was very funny. I was laughing so much I was worried I was making it impossible for either of my embies to implant of they are still on board. Not long until you scan- so excited for you hun  

lobs- wishing you all the best for tommorrow hun     . I guess I am 8 days form testing and think I will do one on the morning before going to hh to prepare me.

wannabemum- Caroline hope this morning went really well!!!!!    

Hi to everyone I've missed and hope you all have a fab week!!!! I'm still taking it really easy having a few sharp pains today, feel very like af is going to come all the time and boobs are still sore but I'm assuming its all caused by the cyclogest


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all the messages of support but unfortunately I have just taken the call and it was a BFN! 
Gutted of course but if I am totally honest I am not overly surprised. I think my hopes were dashed yesterday pm when the on / off brown spotting stopped and then my AF arrived in earnest this morning.  

Will write more later, feeling a bit low right now  

Take care everyone and good luck to you all
Lx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Loubeedood

Im so so sorry .

Sending you lots of  

Lobs
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Loubeedood-So sorry sweets   I wanted to let you know I was thinking for you and    

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Loubeedood, I am so sorry .   
As for me, TMI, now I am getting clots so I really want to get it over with, finish the gestone painful injections, get the blood test and try to have a life outside the IVF bubble!! I guess the real period is going to hit me on thurday ! 
  to everybody
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear your news loubeedood, and yours too futuremummy.  Please take time to look after yourselves and remember we are here for you.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Loubeedood - I'm so sorry, look after yourself 

FM - I'm sorry that things aren't looking good for you too 

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Loubeedood and FM sending you both a big hug. xxxx

Sorry havent been able to post, and my offering is so meagre but and crashingly busy at work as I wont be in tomorrow due to HSG.

Will try and touch base with you all tomorrow afternoon if I am not curled up in bed (as I was last time I had this done),  I am told it hurts more if your tubes are blocked so heres praying for a pain free HSG!


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

EBW - Good luck for tomorrow.

Im at HH too so I'll be thinking of you.


Love
Lobs
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- good luck for your hsg tomorrow     Will be thinking of you


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Loubeedood  and FM -  I am so so sorry for you both. I guess I was just really lucky. There's not much I can say I suppose except be nice to yourselves and your DHs.   

EBW - good luck for tomorrow with your HSG. I was fine after mine so hopefully you will be too.

Monkey - I didn't use Calea website but rang them. They are really nice and friendly and helpful and rang on the day of delivery to check I'd got everything.

Ok folks, got to go. DH is claiming an evening on the computer with his game (Medievil Total War II) (MEN!!!!)


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Loubeedood - really sorry to hear your news.    

FM- sorry to hear that things look bad. Still sending         


Welcome Lisa!

I went for a scan today but have to go back again in two and a half weeks as no heart beat yet. They found one good sac on the scan. There was also a smaller sack too but i got the impression from the doc that this was too small to be normal... Sorry for ramble...another 2WW again for me


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck for your HSG tomorrow EBW.

It doesn't stop does it Midlands Lass, there is always another milestone!  Hope you're feeling calm & strong for the next wait.

The first few days of the 2ww have been OK for me, but everyone says it gets harder as the days tick past, so I'm trying to prepare myself for that and take it a day at a time.  Back to work tomorrow so I will try and keep myself distracted there 

Hi and best wishes to everyone else,
Carrie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Julie - Thank you very much for the very needed chat today, sending you loads of         for your   at the end of the 2ww.

Lobs - I will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you the best of luck for ec, hope everything goes well for you.    

Loubeedood - So sorry, thinking of you & DH.xxxx

Monkey - Welcome to FF, everyone on here is lovely.  Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Carrie - How have you been feeling? well I hope.

FM - So sorry, thinking of you & DH.xxxx

EBW - Thinking of you & wishing you luck for your HSG.

Good luck to everyone else that Iv'e missed.

I have not posted on here for a while as I have been feeling very   and did not want to burden anyone. 
I went for a scan last Friday (Day 11) they have been monitoring the size of my follicles, they had grown which was good but the Dr said that she would like to get a specialist to see me as there was alot of bowel movement & she wasn't sure if they would be able to retrieve the eggs, so I was left in Limbo for the whole of the weekend - it was horrible.  Went back today & see the specialist Dr Basoom was his name, has anyone seen him? anyways he said that he would have a look on the scan to see what the situation was like, I could see from the look on his face that he did not hold much hope, I   through the whole thing, when he had finished I got dressed and he said there are no guarantees that we will be able to get to the eggs but do you still want to go ahead, I said yes as I haven't come this far to just quit, he wrote me out a prescription for the last injection which I have just taken & said somoene will call you later, I waited for the call, they did @ 3:30, I was told that ec was going to go ahead for Wednesday & that they had their Drs meeting this afternoon and that they were optimistic, so here's hoping with all my heart that it's a sucess.

I apologise if anyone has nodded off.

Thanks for taking the time to read this very long post.

Caroline x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Caroline,
I am sorry you have had such a bad time. First of all I can tellyou that some of the docs at HH are a bit on the pessimistic side and a bit blunt when it comes to give the results of scan. Second of all, HH has the best egg collection specialist ( she usually does complex cases ) called Anna Corby, and maybe also dr Basoom but never met that doctor.Anyway, you will have the best docs whenit comes toEC.

At my first IVF in Sept, I had been told by the doc at scan I had 5 follies on left ovary and 2 on right. But my left was so high up and it hurt when they press on it, I was told not much chance to access the eggs on the left side. 
Anna managed it without much problem and the whole EC procedure was finished in 30 mn. and ok I was a bit bruised but it finally cleared. And I got an extra follie and egg in the adventure. Sadly I got a BFN but just to say that the docs that do the scan although they do them well are not always used to more complex cases. And during EC, the nurses pamper you like if you were royalty. 
So I am sending you lots of    for tomorrow.
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all I'm new to this I'm havin my 1st treatment at hh I'm 29 never been pregnant b4 and Ive got to say I'm not as bad with the stress thing as i was to start with. The injections freaked me out at 1st but got use to it after being on them 4 18days (i was goin at a slow pace with my follicles) I'm just waiting now in in the 2ww and I'm so bored i dont mind having my feet up now and then and my poor fiance is running around after me!!! Cannot wait for the 19th Feb which is my big DDAY!!! I'm feelin kinda positive  seem to have some early symptoms lets just hope it stays that way....... 
                  Good luck to u all going through the same
                                love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Ang1e - welcome to FF!! you've not got long to go!!!    My DH was pretty good in the running around dept too during my 2ww, although now I have my BFP I get 'you're not an invalid!!!' - charming!!!
I am also in a kind of 2ww for my 6 week scan, it's due on 22nd and I can't wait.

Midlands Lass - sorry to hear you are STILL waiting. I am finding it difficult waiting for that 1st scan, if they send me away for another 2  1/2 weeks I'll go bonkers.

Caroline - Anna Carby really is the best and I'm sure you'll get some good eggs tomorrow.     

lobs - thinking of you today   

to Everyone on 2ww           thinking positive thoughts for bfps for all of you!!!

EmmaXX


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Caroline- good luck for tomorrow     As I said on the phone hh will do everything to help and as they have a very clinical approach wont have said they are optimistic of your ec unless they really are so wishing you well and enjoy a needle free day today - strange I know   Looking forward to hearing how you've got on tomorrow.

Angie- welcome hun. Great to have another hh girl on board and we can go   togeather on our 2ww. I'm testing the 20th and carriep the 21st so we are all physco oops I mean cycle buddies. Sending us all lots of positive vibes    . Glad to hear you have some early symptoms. Do you mind me asking what? Personally I've become obsessed about every twinge etc and think I'm imagining some too    

FM- how are getting on today? I've been thinking of you xx

Hi to everyone else and hope today goes well for you lobs!

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Caroline
Thought I would tell  you about my experience with my first ec, i only got 4 eggs (which was a shock) as my bowel and bladder were in the way during ec. At my post cycle follow up with the consultant he did admit that in extreme cases, when absolutely needed, they could do a couple of things:
Deeply sedate you and manipulate your stomach area to try and move organs about making them more reachable
Go through your bladder/bowel if necessary, though obviously the risk in infeciton/compicaiton increaces and I am not sure what the extreme circumstances would be to make them do this.

He also reassured me that it was unlikley to be a constant problem as things move about in there, particularly your ovaries which are on floppy stalks so you may just get lucky on the day and things have wiggled about a little.

I hope it goes well, best of luck 
Helen


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84583.new#new


----------

